# Ist das AH noch zu retten ?!



## Uktawa (2. September 2008)

Hallo WoW'ler

Vorweg, wenn ihr Komentare/Meinungen hinterlassen wollt so tut das bitte mit dem nötigen Respekt den man euch selbst auch entgegen bringen soll. Auf Flames & sinnlose Stänkerposts können wir gern verzichten.


Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen meinen WoW-Acc wieder aufgemacht. Nach mehr als 6 Monaten Pause juckte es mich doch wieder in den Fingerchen. Und schwups war ein lvl 1 Twink erstellt und ein wenig gelevelt.
Mit lvl 10 besuchte ich dann das AH auf meinem Server und ich traute meinen Augen kaum. 90% der dort angebotenen Items (die rede ist von GRÜNEN Items) im Levelbereich 1-20 waren mit minimum 10 Gold und aufwärts veranschlagt. Gut dacht ich mir, der Trend wegen dem 19er Powertwink BGs war ja damals schon ab zu sehen.
Aber als ich dann die Itempreise in den Leveln 20-40 anschaute wurde mir erst richtig schlecht. Wo ein grünes brauchbares lvl 30 Item früher 1-5 g kostete, kostete es heute 20-80g. Und so war es mit allen Items. Blaue Items waren sogar von 300-800g im AH. Preise die jeder Grundlage entbehren.

Ich dachte erst, ok evtl. haste ja einfach Pech mit deinem Server. Also machte ich mir auf diversen "Empfohlenen" Servern Twinks. Studierte die AH Preise und musste feststellen das es überall so ist.
Ich kann es ja verstehen das alle möglichen Spieler vor erscheinen des Addons noch jeeeede Menge Gold machen wollen. Aber das liebe Freunde, ist auf Dauer gesehen ein dickes Eigentor.
Über die möglichen Folgen dieser Preistreiberei scheinen nur wenige nach zu denken. Denn am meisten verdienen dadurch jetzt die Goldfarmer. Grade neue Spieler die keinen 70er haben miz min 5k Gold, werden nun regelrecht gezwungen sich bei dubiosen Anbietern Gold gegen RL Cash zu holen. Denn sonst können sie sich im AH garnichts mehr leisten.
Das auf lange Sicht das IG Gold extremen Werteverlust haben wird, sollte man eigendlich erkennen. Alle meckern über Goldsellspam, über die Goldsellwhisperer, über die Goldsellbriefe. Aber jeder der einfach Items zu Epischen Preisen ins AH stellt, spielt gerade den verhassten Goldsellern in die Hände. 
Die Folgen können sich gravierend auf das ganze Spiel aus wirken. Das sollte auch Blizzard erkennen. Wenn ihr mich fragt, so wird es Zeit das Blizzard einen maximalpreis im AH einführt. Und sei es nur für grüne Items unter lvl 60. Sonst zahlen wir irgendwann mal 1000 Gold für ein lvl 30 2Hand Schwert (grün).

Wie seht Ihr das? 
Schreibt Eure Meinung dazu, aber bitte in einem vernünftigem Ton und ohne Mimimi,Käse & Wein.

Grüße Uktawa


----------



## Artenus (2. September 2008)

Man kann auch lvln ohne im Ah equip zu kaufen...


----------



## Korgor (2. September 2008)

Mir fehlt eine Auswahl:
*Alles ist gleich wie vorher.*

lvl 1-59 sind 10 - 30g normal
lvl 60 - 70 : 10 - 40g

Rare Items im 60 - 70er Bereich ~30 - 80g
Epic (70er): 200 - 1500g

War aber schon seid 2 Wochen nicht mehr im AH.

Edit:
Ah, jetzt wurde es editiert.


----------



## Uktawa (2. September 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Man kann auch lvln ohne im Ah equip zu kaufen...



Sicher kann man das. Zwar teilweise nur eingeschrenkt, aber es geht. Aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung des Problems sein.


----------



## mf2 (2. September 2008)

Grüße.

Auf meinem Realm ist ähnliches zu beobachten. Allerdings ist dies nunmal der Markt. [Große ewige Essenz] bspw, da habe ich die Preisentwicklung beobachtet.
Zuerst immer 20-25g, dann wurde es immer billiger, denn jeder will ja den Preis des anderen unterbieten. Schließlich waren es 15g und, was zu einer großen Nachfrage führte und einen Tag lang etwa gab es keine Essenzen mehr. Am nächsten Tag fängt jemand an und stellt sie für 35g/Stück rein, warum? Er hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Monopol.
Funktioniert fast genauso wie in der realen Wirtschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solange es Leute gibt, die die teuren Preise bezahlen, gibt es auch Leute, die sie zu diesen Preisen anbieten. Maximalpreis im AH halte ich für nicht gut, da wäre das Wirtschaftssystem doch stark beeinträchtigt.


----------



## MAczwerg (2. September 2008)

1. einfach nicht kaufen
2. inis gehen da bekommt man bessere sachen
3. man kann auch grau bis 58 leveln


----------



## Uktawa (2. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Mir fehlt eine Auswahl:
> *Alles ist gleich wie vorher.*



Danke für den Tip, habs dazu gemacht.


----------



## VuLIoM (2. September 2008)

die größte schweinerei ist das grüner crap für 150gold drin ist aber blaue world random dropps für lvl 69 die sehr gut sind für 20g drin sind und epic crap welcher schlechter ist als manch blaue items für 1700g drin sind


----------



## Motty (2. September 2008)

1 lvln ohne ah is möglich
2 Gold wurde eh bis zu einem gewissen Punkt entwertet 
3 die AH Presie sind auch im 70er bereich unerhört da werden unsummen für mittelmäsiges equip verlangt aber das ist dann für mcih ein Grund es nciht zu kaufen daher beste möglichkeit gegen die Preistreiber ist Boykott, es wird niemand gezwungen im AH einzukaufen man kann auch ohne das Zeug Prima bis zum Raid kontent leveln und dann braucht man sowieso kaum noch Sachen aus dem AH
mfg Mott
(wer Rechtschreib und/oder Tippfehler findet darf diese behalten)


----------



## DamokIes (2. September 2008)

Ich stimme dir 120% zu!
Guck mal hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theck (2. September 2008)

Also ich denk das liegt daran das man halt wow gold kaufen kann und viele halt deswegen hohe preise haben bei gibts sachen für lvl 10-20 sag ich ma und die kosten im ah 1-2 g gut für twinks kein problem aba für neulinge? naja.... viele machen im ah auch abzocken mich hat ma eienr angeschreiben der wa lvl 16 ich solle ein schwert für 160g für ihn kaufen mhhh hallo lvl 16 und 160g waffe der meinte auch ich würd net checken das das bestimmt von nem anderen char von ihm die auktion is lol^^


----------



## Ekim (2. September 2008)

Man kann auch ohne AH gut lvn. Und meine Chars sind auch gutausgestattet. Die Frage ist nur wie schnell du lvn willst/musst. Man muss halt auch ein wenig in seine Berufe investieren. Ich nutze diese hauptsächlich zum Geld machen.


----------



## Exeliron (2. September 2008)

auch auf meinem server sind überteuerte preise an der tagesordnung, du sprichst mir aus der seele wenn du sagst: das ist nicht tragbar!

wollte auch mal nen twink auf nem anderen server anfangen habs aber bald aufgegeben weil die kosten einfach nicht mehr tragbar waren -.-

insofern: Ich habe kein Verständnis für die Preistreiberei.

mfg, exe


----------



## Darussios (2. September 2008)

Ich finde das ist gut so das ist ein netter Zusatz zu Daily quests stellt man grünen Crap und Erze und co was man alles findet, was von nutzen sein könnte, ins AH rein und verdient nochmal kräftig Kohle.

Ich finde das völlig legitim so wie das ist.
Mach du doch auch mit mit Bergbau alleine kann man schon sehr gut Geld verdienen. Die gedroppten Grünen Sachen stellste auch einfach ins AH und du verdienst soviel G wie die anderen und kannst dir auch was im AH kaufen wenn du so scharf bist.

Ausserdem kann man sowieso völlig ohne Probleme munter bis 70 lvln. Ich habe noch NIE für einen meiner Chars unter 70 was im AH gekauft und bin problemlos bis 70 gekommen.

Mfg


----------



## lord just (2. September 2008)

liegt mit unter anderem am add-on auctioneer, was ja die daten des auctionshauses sammelt und so nen preis ermittelt. je nachdem wo man sich das add-on holt, gibt es auch schon ne library für die meisten items, wodurch man von anfang an weiß, was welches item ca. wert ist und was questbelohnungen wert sind.

sehr viele leute benutzen dieses add-on und wenn man dann irgendwelche items reinsetzt dann vertraut man einfach dem programm und je nachdem was für daten man hat, gibt auctioneer einem halt bei nem grünen item nen preis von vielleicht 200g an, obwohl es vielleicht nur 10 wert ist und bei nem blauen oder lila item dann nen preis von vielleicht 40g, obwohl es sehr viel mehr wert ist.


ansonsten sehe ich nur einen trend im ah, nähmlich den, dass rohstoffe zum leveln von berufen (besonders fische, wolle und kräuter) zu exorbitanten preisen im ah verscherbelt werden, die sich ein neuanfänger nicht leisten kann (stack wolle für 20g oder stack wilddornrose für 30-40g).

gegen machen kann man nur ein, nähmlich einfach die überteuerten sachen nicht kaufen, weil wenn die sachen nicht verkauft werden, dann merkt sich auch das auctioneer und man stellt es das nächste mal für weniger rein und so fallen langsam die preise.


----------



## Korr (2. September 2008)

mir solls nur recht sein das die preise so hoch sind,
bin auf dem Mithrilorden und die preise für ERZ und BARREN sind einfach traumhaft (händereib)
ich verkaufe hauptsächlich nur Barren im Ah und da hab ich schon einige münzen zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Stüssy (2. September 2008)

geht ja nicht nur um equip oder?
auch um mahts,also ur- etc....


----------



## ed3l (2. September 2008)

Ich verstehe euer problem nicht ! Wenn ihr kein Gold habt um die Items zu kaufen lasst sie drin ! Bzw. wie schon manch einer vor mir gesagt hat EQ ist relativ beim leveln ! Wenn ihr umbedingt ein eurer meinung nach gutes Item haben wollt geht Instanzen bis die schwarte kracht oder lass es bleiben. Freie Marktwirtschaft ftw. Ich kaufe auch regelmäßig seltene sachen auf und setze sie einen tag später wieder teurer rein ! Elixier des Todes geht bei uns z.b. unter der woche für 40g her . Ich kaufe alle auf und setze sie am Samstag abend für 75-80g rein . Und man möchte es nicht für möglich halten von 20 Elixieren werden im schnitt 15-18 gekauft ! Grund ganz einfach Sonntag Hauptraid Tag der ganzen großen Gilden.

Also lasst es bleiben oder nicht Ihr müsst die Sachen ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## Schlaubel (2. September 2008)

denkst du Inflation gibts unr in der richtigen welt...
die leute farmen mehr geld...es gibt mehr geld...was aus dem nix entsteht...(mobs killen *hust*) da muss es doch logischerweise ne inflation geben


----------



## Andros-LL (2. September 2008)

Also meine Meinung dazu sieht so aus:
Es ist nunmal nicht festgelegt, welches Item welchen Wert hat. Klar beim Verkauf an einen NPC schon aber nicht im AH.
Wenn ich ein Item zu testzwecken für 50g statt 10g in das Auktionshaus reinstelle, und merke es wird gekauft mache ich das natürlich auch weiterhin. Solang es Leute gibt die diese Preise zahlen werden die Items auch nicht unbedingt günstiger. Wenn der Verkäufer merkt das das Item nach dem 5mal ins Ah stellen immernoch nicht weggegangen ist wird er den Preis senken aber wenn es einer kauft wird der Spieler auch weiterhin diese Preise nutzen.

Es gibt bei solchen Geschichten nunmal immer eine Marktwirtschaft, bei der die Nachfrage den Preis bestimmt.

Außerdem (sorry das die jetzige Aussage eventuell das Thema verfehlt aber...) muss man sich auch die Entwicklung anschauen.

Mit PreBC hatten die meisten 300g flüssig zum Kaufen. Da kosteten blaue Sachen zwischen 20 und 50 Gold und Epix waren mit 350 - 400 Gold schon teuer!
Das hing auch mit den Einnahmequellen zusammen. Keine Dailys und nachm vollenden der Stufe 60 gab es auch nichtmehr zu viele Quests zum Goldsammeln. Mit BC wurde dann erstmal das Gold "entwertet" und man merkte auch im Vergleich (Episches Reiten: ca 700g, Episches Fliegen: ca 5000g) dass es ab der Scherbenwelt nun deutlich bessere Einnahmequellen gibt. Und dadurch das die Spieler das wussten, also dass man jetzt leichter an Gold rankam, stiegen auch die Preise was ich mit Wotlk ebenfalls erwarte.

Nun zurück zum Thema, solang es Leute gibt die diese preise bezahlen, werden auch immer wieder solche preise verlangt. Das ist nunmal eine Marktwirtschaft und man muss damit Leben.

Ich hoffe dir, dem TE, ist das Niveau meiner Antwort deinen Bedürfnissen endsprechend.

MfG

Andros-LL


----------



## Darussios (2. September 2008)

Das beste Auctioneer-Addon ist dein Hirn mit der Gier-Modifikation. So ein Hirn habe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schätze die Preise immer selber ein.

Ein grünes Item droppt. [Netherarmschienen des Wals] als Beispiel mal. Stats denke ich mir aus. 13 Wille und 13 Stärke.
Das Item ist für lvl 61. 
Die Stats sind scheisse braucht kein Schwein.
Das Item ist grün.
Das Item ist für lvl 61.
Bei unnützen Items wie diesem hier, runde ich die lvl Zahl in diesem Fall auf 60. ich nehme die 0 Weg und habe meinen Sofortkaufpreis nämlich 6 Gold. Die Hälfte davon, nämlich 3 Gold, sind Startgebot.

Ein weiteres grünes Item droppt. [Alabasterschuhe des Adlers]. Stats 13 Ausdauer 13 Int.
Das Item ist für lvl 61.
Die Stats sind für Hexer interessant, wenn sie auf solchen Crap stehen. Deswegen schlage ich schonmal was auf den Preis drauf.
Das Item ist grün ergo bleibt es billig.
Das Item ist für lvl 61.

Ich lande hier bei einem Sofortkaufpreis zwischen 20 und 30 G je nachdem wie ich lustig bin.

Denn für das AH kann man sich selbst auf leeren Servern wie Mug'thol folgenden Spruch einprägen: "Es gibt immer Idioten die dieses Zeug zu diesen Preisen kaufen." Das ich andauernd "Auktion erfolgreich:<Insert grünes Crap-Item>"-Briefe vorfinde im Briefkasten, bestätigt diesen Spruch.
Ihr werdet jetzt mit "Es gibt Verzauberer die so VZ hochskillen" kommen, aber ich sage euch, es werden nicht soviele Leute an einem Tag VZ hochskillen.

Bei Erzen und Stoff orientiere ich mich am momentanen Kurs.

Ich habe einen Stack Teufelseisenbarren. Ich tipp das in die Suche ein und ich suche mit den momentan billigsten Stack Teufelseisenbarren raus. Der liegt meistens zwischen 30 und 40 G Sofortkauf. Beispiel Billigster Stack: 39 G Sofortkauf.
Ich stelle nun meinen Stack rein ein paar Silberlinge billiger als der "Billig"-Konkurrent.

Dann mache ich Werbung im /2-Chat "WTS <Meine Angebote>. Alles nur das günstigste nur jetzt im AH!".
Das steigert nochmal die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Zeug gekauft wird und nach kurzer Zeit darf ich nur eine Stunde warten und bin um knapp 39 G reicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss einfach im Strom mitschwimmen und kann so sehr viel Gold verdienen.

Deswegen ist diese Meckerei in meinen Augen unverständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Skywalker (2. September 2008)

Ist doch ganz logisch, dass die Preise im AH in die Höhe gehen...

Die meisten Spieler im "Low-Level-Bereich" sind Twinks und keine kompletten Neueinsteiger. Und die Twinks haben einen Mainchar der genug Gold zur Verfügung, was ja durch die ganzen Daylies usw. auch kein Problem ist.

Und da kein Twink mehr richtig farmen sondern einfach nur schnell leveln will, wird das ganze Zeugs im AH gekauft, egal für welche Summe. Es ist ja genug Gold da vom Main...

Das ist eine ganz normale Entwicklung.
Das natürlich die Neueinsteiger in WoW kaum Chancen haben sich was im AH zu kaufen interessiert da nicht.

Auf meinem Server wird Leinenstoff z.T. für 2g der Stack verkauft! Und das ziemlich oft.
Ein Neuer kann sich das einfach nicht leisten


----------



## wlfbck (2. September 2008)

was für ein wayne thread, erstens gab's das schon mal, zweitens hat da jemand keine ahnung wie marktwirtschaft funktioniert (ja, bei so viel leuten kann man von einer sprechen), drittens reporte ich den thread.


----------



## Palanteus (2. September 2008)

Hiho....

die Situation kann ich verstehen aber Inflation wird nicht nur zum Nachteil gereicht. Man sollte bedenken das Du zwar unglücklich bist das ein grünes Level 10 Item 5-10G kostet allerdings schau doch mal was Du für nen Stack Leinenstoff (oder noch schlimmer Wolle) bekommst wenn Du es reinstellst. Und das ist nur 1 Beispiel bei anderen Waren sieht es noch besser aus. Als Newcomer wird ich jeden Raten macht 2 Sammelberufe und gut ist. Ihr habt sowas von Gold das es einen Schlecht wird und das selbst wenn ihr alles im AH kauft (und gefarmtes was Nebenher erfarmt wurde verkauft).

Mit 30 könnt ihr mit 2 Farmberufen und den aktuellen Preisen für den Verkauf 2 Mounts kaufen (wenn es mal nicht noch mehr sind).

Gruß Palanteus


----------



## Larmina (2. September 2008)

Also mich nervt das auch ein bisschen mit den Preisen aber es lässt sich einfach umgehen: Alleswas man braucht selbst holen


----------



## Shrukan (2. September 2008)

aufm kleinen Markt alles aufkaufen wie zB Teufelslotus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für 5 bis 10 Gold teurer reinstellen, und billigere Einträge auch aufkaufen.
So macht man Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. ich würde das nicht auf einem Server machen der viel bevölkert ist, da kommst mit dem Aufkaufen net hinterher außer man hat massig Gold.
Also auf der wenig belebteren Seite die Methode anwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krutoi (2. September 2008)

viele leute die wow spielen sind nicht älter als 14 und haben halt keine ahnung von inflation. und viele sind auch älter und haben trotzdem keine ahnung davon.
das mit dem goldspammern ist mir egal ich hab das addon spammenot ^^ allerdings werden nicht nur die preise im ah teurer, denn irgendwann werden die magier zB anfangen 50g pro portal zu verlangen damit sie sich eine robe im ah für 6k kaufen können oder so. oder der heiler berechnet eine pauschale für jede art von heilung damit er sich die mats für seine manatränke im ah kaufen kann.
wow ist eben doch eine wirtschafts simulation aber einige denken halt nicht nach.

zu den ah preisen auf malygos horden seite kann ich aber nicht viel sagen, da ich schon lange nciht mehr ins ah geguckt hab ^^


----------



## Xenmuron (2. September 2008)

Vermessen hohe Preise fördern den Kauf von Chinagold!


----------



## Cheaters (2. September 2008)

Also man kann den Preis leicht nachvollziehen.

Desto höher die Nachfrage -> desto höher der Preis.

z.B die Leute kaufen täglich Adamantiterz und zwar immer 50g/Stuck.
Dann wirds einfach teurer weil die Nachfrage groß ist. 
Wenn die Erze aber zum 3. im Angebot sind und noch immer nicht gekauft wurden, wird der Preis niedriger und somit wird wiederrum die Nachfrage größer.
Und mit der Zeit kaufen immer mehr Adamantiterz und es wird wieder teurer...
Daran kann man eigentlich nichts ändern...

MfG


----------



## Hadec (2. September 2008)

Mir ist nur ein Preis viel zu hoch im mom 
der mich wirklich ärgert

Silbererz 5 Stück 47g!!!

Wtf?^^

Ich find die hohen Preise nicht ok so 
Aber es stört mich nicht so extrem weil ich selten im ah kaufe.


----------



## krutoi (2. September 2008)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Also man kann den Preis leicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Desto höher die Nachfrage -> desto höher der Preis.
> 
> ...



man kann nciht alles mit einer hohen anfrage erklären, manche leute stellen crap ins ah und hoffen, dass sich jemand verklickt. ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die anfrage bei grauen items so hoch ist. XD


----------



## Redday (2. September 2008)

es ist ganz einfach. die leute haben einfach zu viel gold durch die daylies. daher ist es jedem egal, ober jetzt 1g oder 10 für ein lvl 10 grünes item zahlt.

das nennt sich angebot und nachfrage, nicht preistreiberei. wenn keiner den preis bezahlen würde, wäre acuh sofort wieder niedriger.


----------



## Christian3012 (2. September 2008)

Find die Preistreiberei sinnlos, da es auf unserem Server schon so weit geht dass die Items schon im Level-Bereich von 30 im AH 60g kosten.
Ich finde dies ruiniert das ganze Auktionshaus da die Items nur noch überteuert reingestellt werden, etwas Gutes hat die Sache allerdings auch wieder - man verschwendet nicht soviel Gold im AH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domirex (2. September 2008)

Ich finde die Preise auch etwas übertrieben. Level 70 Rare Gegestände für um die 2000 Gold die nichtmal besonders brauchbar sind, ist einfach unverständlich. Wenn es günstig wäre könnten frische 70er vielleicht noch was mit anfangen. Aber so? Nein! Trotzdem bleibt es preislich unverändert Wochenlang im AH.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (2. September 2008)

Wenn ich bedenke was ich alles an Gold in Juwelenschleifen(375/375)  und in Verzauberkunst (385/385) gesteckt habe, ist das Ah noch zu billig.

Was mich doch sehr freut ist,dass mit Wrath ,die Möglichkeit kommt Verzauberungen ins Ah zu stellen.


----------



## Crosis (2. September 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Hallo WoW'ler
> 
> Vorweg, wenn ihr Komentare/Meinungen hinterlassen wollt so tut das bitte mit dem nötigen Respekt den man euch selbst auch entgegen bringen soll. Auf Flames & sinnlose Stänkerposts können wir gern verzichten.
> 
> ...


seh ich genauso hab absolut kein verständnis das die sachen so überteuert reingestellt werden. naja gut wenn neue berufe reinkommen(damals zu bc warens die erze/barren/gems und mit wotlk werdens die kräuter sein) teurer reingestellt werden ist meiner meinung nach in ordnung die preise haben sich ja so gut wie überall wieder normalisiert.
ich find die ausrede ja noch am besten: "das gold wird dir durch die dailys eh hinterhergeschmissen." 1.für neue spieler auf dem server oda gar komplett im spiel net zahlbar und 2.wenn das gold schon hinterhergeschmissen wird dann brauchen sie die sachen auchnet so teuer reinstellen die 30mins für das hinterhergeschmissene gold können sie auch investieren^^


----------



## м@πGф (2. September 2008)

Wer kauft denn Eq im AH? Raiden, Heros, Arena oder Schlachtfelder?


----------



## Gnomthebest (2. September 2008)

Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis, nur selten die Gier der Verkäufer


----------



## CRUSH111 (2. September 2008)

Also ich hab mal ne zeitlang extrem viel gefarmt und hatte unmengen an leder zeugs,weil das gold mir nicht so wichtig war hab ich sie für sehr niedrige Preise reingetan.Das Ah gehörte damit für ca einen Tag mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in sachen leder.An diesem tag hab ich mehrere  whispers gekriegt indenen mir Leute gesagt haben wir bescheuert ich wäre, dass ich meine Sachen so billig verkaufe.Das ganze hat mir echt Spaß gemacht weil sich manche Leute echt darüber aufgeregt haben das das Zeugs so billig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So nun zum Thema nach dieser kleinen Anekdote ich bin der Meinung das man in WOW undbedingt weiter an der freien Marktwirtschaft festhalten sollte.Preis definiert sich über Nachfrage und diese wird irgendwann eh nicht mehr da sein wenn das so weiter geht.Handeln hat mir in WOW ohnehin immer viel Spaß gemacht.Wir haben es übrigends in unserer gilde so gehalten das wir uns komplett gegenseitig mit sachen versorgt haben .Eine Hand wäscht die andere.Das find ich  
recht wirksam und wir mussten eig garnicht aufs AH zurückgreifen.


----------



## Kindgenius (2. September 2008)

> Wer kauft denn Eq im AH? Raiden, Heros, Arena oder Schlachtfelder?



Die, die noch nicht 70 sind. Ganz einfach.

Ich persönlich gehe aber auch ziemlich selten ins AH um EQ zu kaufen, da besuche ich doch lieber diverse Instanzen. Bei meinem Schamitwink (lvl 41) hab ich auch Kloster abgefarmt und mir das ganze Set geholt, inklusive die "nicht set aber passend" Zeugs von Herod.


Und ja in Onyxia liegen die Preise von 20 Stack Wollstoff bei 4G, und Seidenstoff um die 76S, was ich sehr abartig und lollig zugleich finde.


----------



## CRUSH111 (2. September 2008)

verdammt erster doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry


----------



## Gnomthebest (2. September 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Und ja in Onyxia liegen die Preise von 20 Stack Wollstoff bei 4G, und Seidenstoff um die 76S, was ich sehr abartig und lollig zugleich finde.



diese mysteriöse verschwörung hinter den ganzen fiesen unfairen preisen nennt sich Marktwirtschaft


----------



## Oogieboogie (2. September 2008)

also auch wenn ich teilweise wegen der hohen erz- und barrenpreise vom ah verdiene, finde ich das ah mittlerweile einfach nur lächerlich.
seit die dailys eingeführt wurden und auf 25 pro tag erhöht wurden, gab es eine absolute gold-inflation. auch wenn es dämlich ist, ich verweigere mich mittlerweile den dailys und verdien mir mein gold auf andere weise. es dauert zwar übelst lange und ist auch absolut schwachsinnig, aber ich hab da echt keinen bock mehr drauf

m.f.g.

p.s.: damokles ich verehre deine threads^^


----------



## echterman (2. September 2008)

es gibt einige dinge die den preis in die höhe treiben. niedrige verfügbarkeit, viel gold bei den käufern und schon genannte addons und goldseller.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich spiele auf Die Aldor, hier sind die preise auch gesalzen. was man hier kaum im ah kaufen kann sind mats für berufe. da kannste locker 1000G ausgeben um deinen VZ skill von 355 auf 365 zu heben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das die items im lvl bereich unter 50-60 so teuer sind hat meiner meinung nach einen sehr einfachen grund. seltenheit. es hält sich ja kaum noch einer in den low gebieten auf um da zu farmen ect. also sind sachen wie worlddrops sehr selten geworden und damit teuer. dann liegt es auch daran das viele spieler sich pvp twinks machen mit dem besten eq und vz. das krasseste was ich gesehn habe war ein nachtelf schurke lvl19 mit mungo auf beiden waffen. gehts noch...??? da haben einige spieler zuviel gold. ist ja auch klar, wenn se jeden tag die daylies machen und farmen gehn, weil se langeweile haben. und dann merken die VZler das sie mehr verlangen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und bei den mats für berufe ist es das selbe, es farmt keiner mehr die low mats, weil mal viel zu schnell aus dem jeweiligen skillbereich raus ist. mal vom lvl ganz zu schweigen. selbst wenn man täglich nur ein wenig spielt, lvlt man so schnell das man sich alle paar lvl neues eq besorgen kann. die alte welt bringt einem garnichts mehr weil man viel zu schnell im BC content drin ist. deshalb sind mats die nur in der scherbenwelt zu finden sind auch so günstig, weil sehr viele spieler da sind in dem bereich. beispiel 20er stack netherstoff 1-3 gold normal, weil man schon nach 10 minuten ruf farmen das ganze inventar voll davon hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich persöhnlich kaufe kaum sachen im ah, schon garnicht vor lvl60 weil man zu schnell das eq wechseln muss. wenn ich mats brauche zieh ich selber los und besorg sie. z.B. wenn ein gildenmate was braucht die mats aber alleine nicht besorgen kann, dann zieh ich los und hol sie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kurz gesagt, die großen preisteigerer sind leute mit zuviel gold, goldseller, und leute die nicht mehr im alten content farmen. 

edit: und nicht zu vergessen die leute die items zu solch horenden preisen kaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morthan (2. September 2008)

naja ich finds ganz gut, im mom noch da ich das ganz gut nutzen kann um meinen Anfangs-gold stand zu erhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (2. September 2008)

also leute es tut mir ja leid für euch aber man braucht keine items ausm AH um zu leveln. als wir vor jahren die ersten aufm server waren gab es im ah auch keine blauen und epischen items um damit schneller zu leveln. auch wir hatten massive probleme mit lvl 40 unsere 100g zusammen zu bekommen fürs mount. das ist alles kein grund bei den goldverkäufern kunde zu werden. 
da es keine echten NEUEN server mehr gibt also haben es neue spieler halt schwerer. die preise im AH richten sich danach das es eben twinks gibt die das gold haben. wenn man 70 und kein RL suchti ist ^^ kann man sich das selber ausrechnen. 30 tage lang x 25 Tagesquests = ca 7500 gold pro monat pro lvl 70 char. ich habe gold ohne ende weil ich weniger RL habe ^^ abe bei mir isses so das ich im AH nix kaufen kann weil erst garnichts vorhanden ist. ich habe die tage vezweifelt ne 1h axt oder 1h kolben gesucht für meinen schamanen hier und ich finde zwischen 60 und 68 einfach nix was manierliche werte hätte. dann bin ich halt jetzt ele ^^ aber egal. die preise wie sie jetzt sind werden in ein paar monaten total veraltet sein. es wird noch teurer und niewieder so billig wie heute. gewöhnt euch dran, tauscht im freundeskreis oder wenns euch zu sehr stört hört auf zu spielen ^^


achso nochwas ^^ ich habe auch mal auf nem neuen server angefangen vorn paar wochen. total pleite und total verarmt und ich habe mir halt keinen ausführenden beruf zugelegt. manche meinen ja auch sie müssten alles für ihren beruf tun und kaufen kaufen kaufen was das zeug hält aber bei mir geht der char vor. skills, ausrüstung, notgroschen und dann erst beruf. kurz gesagt ich habe bergbau und kürschnern betrieben und so bei lvl 28 wo der char nun steht nur mit verkauf des leders , der erze und von stoffen 523 gold verdient. ist ja nicht so als könnte man diesen negativen preisrekord nicht auch für sich zu nutze machen als totaler neuling aufm server.

und für jeden der sich beschwert über 20 kupferbarren für 15g, 20 billige blümchen für 20g oder 20 leinenstoffe für 5g der soll sie doch einfach selber farmen gehn. ist doch nix dabei für nen 70er. der holzt doch im sekundentakt alles um ohne mühe dabei zu haben. wer solche preise bezahlt weil er zu faul ist seinen arsch selber in bewegung zu bringen soll die klappe halten denn es liegt ganz alleine bei einem alleine.


----------



## Bihd (2. September 2008)

für friedens blumen zahlt man mitlerweile schon 20g das stack weil das ja der schriftengelehrte brauch also sowas ist nicht normal


----------



## Grimmzahn (2. September 2008)

Hallo!

Bei allem Respekt, aber man merkt, dass du ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr on warst. Gold ist einfach weniger Wert geworden. Das liegt nicht an deiner sogenannten "Preistreiberei" sondern daran, das die Leute einfach mehr davon haben. Der Hauptgrund für diese Tatsache sind die Daylyquests, von denen man jetzt 25 pro Tag machen kann.

Das Schöne an den grünen Sachen im AH ist, du MUSST sie ja nicht kaufen. Kein Schwein braucht zum Leveln Sachen aus dem AH, und wer seinem Twink etwas Gutes tun will, der leistet sich die 10g eben.




Ach, ja! Bevor ich es vergesse:

NOCH ETWAS KÄSE ZUM WHINE?


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (2. September 2008)

Ich verstehe diesen Thraed auch nicht.
In Wow haben ich mittlwerweile 16k Gold. Man weiss einfach nicht wohin mit dem Gold.
Ausserdem machen sich ein Freunde und ich uns einen Spass daraus bei einem bestimmtem Item "Monopolist" zu werden.
Da macht man an einem WE locker mal 1k Gold.

Die jenigen die mit WoW anfangen haben halt Pech.

Ich werde jedenfalls weitermachen. Schliesslich warten noch 3 Twinks auf ihr Episches Flugmount.

Falls Blizzard doch etwas gegen "uns" unternehmen möchte ,so ist das ganz einfach.
- Einstellkosten am Einstellpreis/Erlöspreis festmachen
- Anstelle eines Char-Ignore einen Acc-Ignore einführen. Wer möchte schon seinen Main bei 1000 Leuten auf Ignore haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apu. (2. September 2008)

Was lernt man in der Schule ?
Markt & Planwirtschaft.

Planwirtschaft in WoW ? Ne.
Marktwirtschaft? Schon eher.

soziale Martkwirtschaft ? Nein, wo bleibt die soziale Gerechtigkeit ?
freie Martkwirtschaft ? Ja ! Hier herrscht der pure Kapitalismus.

Jeder will Geld, Inflation herrscht. Das Geld wird sowieso weniger Wert (WotLK usw.) also muss man auch mehr verlangen.

:-D Ich weiß ich bin nen bischen zu lang im SoWi LK gewesen (-:


----------



## Trunks89 (2. September 2008)

ich verstehe wenn Epic sachen drin sind die teuer sind .... aber bei stoff und leder hört mein veständnis auf 

da gehe ich ja líeber selber farmen als für Magiestoff 6-8g für 20st auszugeben oder Dickes Leder 8-9g 20st sons gehts noch -.-

und unte den gruppen in den inis sind   sie alle Geizig geworden


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2008)

a) beim leveln brauch man nix ausm ah
b) jeder dern 70er hat und nich in geld schwimmt macht was falsch^^
c) because i'm rich!

es farmt ja niemand mehr, also kann man für das bischen was drinn ist viel verlangen. angebot-nachfrage und so
bei uns warne heute zb ganze 2! urnether für je 85g drinn... oder insgesamt ganze 15 kristall der leere, 3 grollhufleder(nein nicht stacks), ein einziger stack alptraumranken usw


----------



## NightCreat (2. September 2008)

urfeuer kostet über 30g im ah einmal sogar für 37g  danke -.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> urfeuer kostet über 30g im ah einmal sogar für 37g  danke -.-


geh farmen, verkaufs selber und werd stinkereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (2. September 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist gut so das ist ein netter Zusatz zu Daily quests stellt man grünen Crap und Erze und co was man alles findet, was von nutzen sein könnte, ins AH rein und verdient nochmal kräftig Kohle.



meiner meinung nach absoluter schwachsinn. ich denke nicht das blizzard die greenies eingeführt hat damit 70er sich dumm und dämlich verdienen. man kann schlecht von einem neuling erwarten das er so horrende summen bezahlt nur weil ab lvl 70 die virtuelle inflation durch die dailies anfängt.

so far

mfg


----------



## mondarro (2. September 2008)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen Thraed auch nicht.
> In Wow haben ich mittlwerweile 16k Gold. Man weiss einfach nicht wohin mit dem Gold.
> 
> Die jenigen die mit WoW anfangen haben halt Pech.



genau wegen solchen Leuten macht WOW mittlerweile so ein Spaß
egoistische ....... denen der Rest sch.... egal ist
natürlich ist es eine freie Marktwirtschaft und jeder der 70er für Dailies hat kann die Kohle zahlen
für rare oder epische Twinkitems würde ich das ja auch noch verstehen wenn sich einer zB einen 19er PVP-Twink machen will
aber was bitte schön sollen Goldpreise bei grünen Lowlvlteilen ?
Anfängern das Spiel versauen oder die Lust weiter zu machen weil sie im ganzen Game auf solche egoistischen A.... treffen ??
ich farme wie viele andere auch mit mehreren 70ern Gold , mit 16 k kommst du da nicht hin, aber ich ärger mich trotzdem über die Preise
nicht weil ich sie nicht zahlen kann 
wenn ich ein Teil für meine Twinks haben will kaufe ich die Mats, farme oder geh ins Ah das Teil kaufen
aber ich ärgere mich darüber, dass Leute , die mit WOW eventuell anfangen wollen , schon sozusagen so empfangen werden
ihr könnt ja gleich in die FAQs oder in die Spielbeschreibung reinschreiben , dass Neulinge das AH bis LVL 70 nicht betreten brauchen, oder aber Neue nicht erwünscht sind
Mensch das ist ein Spiel an dem jeder seinen Spaß haben soll und ist nicht dazu gedacht anderen den Spaß zu verderben oder im Spiel das auszuleben was man RL nicht schafft
tut mir leid, in Anbetracht dessen , dass die Preise gerade Neulinge treffen, habe ich da kein Verständnis für
Epic und rare Twinkteile mal ausgeschlossen
und für solche Leute wie den Zitierten und Konsorten habe ich schon gar kein Verständnis
ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH
was anderes fällt euch nicht ein


----------



## Darussios (2. September 2008)

Sayonara schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach absoluter schwachsinn. ich denke nicht das blizzard die greenies eingeführt hat damit 70er sich dumm und dämlich verdienen. man kann schlecht von einem neuling erwarten das er so horrende summen bezahlt nur weil ab lvl 70 die virtuelle inflation durch die dailies anfängt.
> 
> so far
> 
> mfg



Wieviel Käse willste zum Whine haben? Blizz ist selbst schuld, wenn sie Crap droppen lassen, denn man für EQ normalerweise nicht braucht und es VZ's gibt, die so skillen indem sie das Zeug entzaubern oder Leute, die nicht in der Lage sind, von weißem Equip im lvl 20+ Bereich loszukommen.

Dafür ist das AH da.

Wenn du nicht willst dass man Horrende Summen für Sachen bezahlt, dann geh in eine Zeitmaschine, lass dich in das Jahr 1950 zurückversetzen nach Russland und TADA!!! Da hast du deine Sowjetunion samt Kommunismus und Planwirtschaft! Der Staat und die Leute gehen zwar daran zu Grunde aber egal!

Mfg


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2008)

Ich finde die Ah-Situation teileweise echt unverschämt... Wenn da für 20 Fischstäbchen fast 100g verlangt werden, oder für 20 Heikkrafttränke 15 Dailys nicht reichen, muss man sich schon fragen... Nur weil seit dem Insel Patch alle mehr Gold haben, wollen auch alle mehr Gold für alles. Und das finde ich schwachsinnig


----------



## Maine- (2. September 2008)

die preise sind echt verrückt .. vorhin überragendes zauberöl gekauft 10g eins sonst kosten die nur 4g -.- oder auch die anderen sachen wie urmacht von 150 aus 200 dagegen die kleinen epic steinchen und nethervortex 250g man man man echt verrückt


----------



## ProfProf (3. September 2008)

Warum regt ihr euch eigentlich alle so auf?
Ich bin ein WoW neuling und mir macdhen die Preise im AH nichts aus, im gegenteil, ich bin sehr froh drüber.
Ich schwimme im geld, da ich schon ein lvl 19 blaues schild für 50g im AH verkauft hab, und die stoffe bringen auch ordentlich kohle, wodurch ich mir ohne probleme 4 16ner taschen kaufen konnte und noch genug geld für das reittier haben werde.

Die Qs macht man halt jetzt nimmer für geld, sondern für ep, und man kann auch ohne ah gut lvln, und hat, da man ein paar gute sachen in inis findet nie geldsorgen um den lehrer und das reittier kaufen.


----------



## Dryadris (3. September 2008)

Es ist teilweise schon verrückt was da an Items im AH stehen zu Preisen wo man eigentlich nur den Kopf schütteln muss. Klar kann man auch ohne AH leveln, kein Thema, aber um das alleine geht es ja auch nicht. Die Preistreiberei betrifft ja komplett alles was es gibt. 

Ich erinner mich noch an Zeiten da bekam man Blutgranat im AH gar nicht los, bzw bekam man es regelrecht hinterher geworfen. Da lag der Stack bei 3g. Jetzt liegen die Preise für einen einzigen Blutgranat im Schnitt bei 15g. Der Preis für einen Stack Blutgranat pendelt so zwischen 100g und 120g. 

Es ist vollkommen egal um welche Arten von Mats es sich handelt. Mats für VZ'ler, Mats für KK'ler usw usw... Preise die in keinem Verhältnis mehr stehen. 

Was mir bei Equip aufgefallen ist beim durchstöbern des AHs war, dass die Equipteile die zu übermäßigen Preisen angeboten wurden, oftmals von ein und derselben Person stammten oder aber von Personen, deren Namen aus sinnlosen Buchstabenkombis bestanden. 

Dass Preise steigen, wenn das Angebot kleiner ist als die Nachfrage, ist ein normaler Prozess und ich denke das kann auch jeder nachvollziehen. Aber nur weil man als 70er Dailys machen kann und somit zusätzlich Gold bekommt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass jeder Spieler automatisch nen 70er hat mit dem man seinen Zweitcharakter finanzieren kann. 

Aussagen wie: "Neue Spieler haben halt Pech gehabt" kann ich gar nicht verstehen und da hoffe ich doch stark, dass genau diesen Personen im Spiel zu jederzeit jegliche Hilfe versagt bleibt mit folgendem Kommentar: "Tja, Pech gehabt!"

Scheinbar hat der Großteil der Spieler leider vergessen wie es war, als sie mit WOW angefangen haben. Da fragt man sich doch ob bei so manchem Spieler die Sozialkompetenz mit jedem erreichten Level prozentual abnimmt.


----------



## crizzle (3. September 2008)

hm....   


damals war alles besser


mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein..    glaub das ist überall gleich geworden seit es die vielen dailys gibt.


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

ich verstehe euch nicht o0


(azshara horde) kosten level 12 leder rüstung (die mit 3 ausdauer udn 4 bewe die sehr sehr nice ist uf dem level) grad mal 50 bis 75 silber .....ja klar es gibt manchmal schlaumeier die sachen für 5g oder so reinstellen aber niemand kauft sie (anscheinend) dann gehen aber die preise runter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaigon (3. September 2008)

Uktawa ich bin da voll deiner Meinung. Nach meinen Empfinden hätte Blizz schon von Anfang an die Preise im AH begrenzen sollen. Höchstverkaufpreis das 5fache (der Wert ist ein Vorschlag) vom dem was man beim Händlerbekommen würde.
Dann währen auch die Chinafarmer nach erscheinen von BC und der Goldschwemme durch Dailys weniger geworden denke ich.


----------



## Kerandos (3. September 2008)

Hohe Preise im AH haben auch für Neueinsteiger etwa Gutes:

Man nehme sich 1-2 Saammelberufe und werde über das AH reich. Kupfer, Zinn, Bronze oder Wollstoff sind wahre Goldgruben. So kann man sich alle Skills leisten, die man braucht. Leveln kann man auch mit Questbelohnungen, es gibt auch Datenbanken, wo man Quests suchen kann, wenn man eine spezielle Waffe oder Rüstung sucht. Man findet unterwegs ja auch grüne und manchmal blaue Items. Diese kann man entweder benutzen oder eben teuer verkaufen.

Diese Lektion hab ich selber leider erst spät gelernt. Mit Kürschner/Lederer bin ich am Existenzminimum herumgekrebst und hatte teilweise nicht einmal genug Gold für Skills geschweige denn ein Reittier. Kaum hab ich auf Bergbau umgetwinkt(tm) - voila - Reichtümer. Es lebe das Auktionshaus!

Ich bin strikt gegen Preistreiberei aber ich kann sie nicht verhindern. Solange die Dinge um hohe Preise gekauft werden, sinken die Preise nicht. Denn der Käufer macht den Preis, nicht der Verkäufer. Und wenn Bronze z.B. um 8g pro Stack weggeht, stell ich ihn nicht um 2g rein, denn dann wird er nur von Zwischenhändlern gekauft und landet erst um 8g beim Endverbraucher. Und Zwischenhändler muss ich nun wirklich nicht unterstützen.

Eine Preisgrenze im AH würde leider nichts bringen, da das AH dann einfach umgangen werden würde. Sämtliche Händler würden ihre Produkte nur mehr im Handelschannel anbieten, und diese Vorstellung gefällt mir garnicht, denn der Handelschannel ist so wie er jetzt ist schon fast nicht mehr zum Aushalten.

Also dacht ich mir, wenn Du den Zug nicht aufhalten kannst, spring auf. Es gibt immer 2 Seiten im Auktionshaus, die eine Seite zahlt viel und die andere Seite bekommt viel. Man muss halt schauen, auf der bekommenden Seite zu sein!

LG Kerandos


----------



## Toyuki (3. September 2008)

mir relativ wayne da ich ne gilde hab wo ich mats bekomme sollte ich sie brauchen und ich selber durch die preise gut gold machen kann


----------



## dergrossegonzo (3. September 2008)

*Erstens:*

Man braucht wirklich nichts an Ausrüstung aus den AH kaufen. Niemand benötigt zum Leveln bessere Ausrüstung.

*Zweitens:*

Man levelt eh viel zu schnell. Ich habe 1-20 am ersten Abend gemacht und dann 21-40 in einer Woche. Jetzt jeden Abend einen Level.
Und bin 50. (Ist mein vierter Twink - 2 sind 70)

*Drittens:*
Noch immer bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis. Heißt auf Deutsch, wenn jemand so dumm ist diese Preise zu bezahlen dann
werden Artikel - egal welchen Levels - für das Gold eingestellt. Wenn keiner kaufen würde, würde jeder nach spätestens einer Woche
aufhören Sachen zu Wucherpreisen einzustellen. Immerhin muss man Gebühren zahlen.

Ich denke also, das nur eine Gruppe schuld hat. Das sind nicht die Händler, das sind die Käufer. 


Das gilt übrigens nur bedingt für Zutaten. Kräuter, Erz, Leder usw. wird leider wirklich im Preis hoch getrieben. Das sind Materialien die
gebraucht werden und von anderen BEWUSST aufgekauft und eine Minute später für höhere Preise eingestellt.
Diese Sachen werden tatsächlich zur Steigerung der Fähigkeit benötigt, sind teilweise abgefarmt und werden dann im AH gepusht.

DAS finde ich, ist die größere Sauerei (wurde aber auch schon 1000x diskutiert)

Machen kann man leider gar nichts.


----------



## buffsplz (3. September 2008)

Naja, wie immer nehme ich Käse zum Whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, aber was erwartest Du? Die Masse der Spieler hat mindestens einen 70er Char, der halt schön Dailies macht und ne Menge Kohle (Gold) in der Tasche hat. 
Also juckt es doch nicht, für den Twink mal eben 200 - 300g auszugeben. Ich bin zwar zu geizig dafür, aber mein Kollege gönnt seinen Twinks als allererstes mal ALLE Bankfächer, komplett ausgestattet mit den 18Platz Taschen.

Naja, da wundert nix mehr....


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. September 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Das gilt übrigens nur bedingt für Zutaten. Kräuter, Erz, Leder usw. wird leider wirklich im Preis hoch getrieben. Das sind Materialien die
> gebraucht werden und von anderen BEWUSST aufgekauft und eine Minute später für höhere Preise eingestellt.
> Diese Sachen werden tatsächlich zur Steigerung der Fähigkeit benötigt, sind teilweise abgefarmt und werden dann im AH gepusht.
> 
> ...



Das ist keine Sauerei, das ist Marktwirtschaft!
Solange es Leute gibt, die Gegenstände deutlich unter dem Durchschnittspreis anbieten, wird es andere geben, die diese Lücke für ihren Profit nutzen. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die ein wenig die Preise im AH regulieren. Das kostet aber auch Zeit und ich vergleiche meine Händlertätigkeit durchaus mit farmen. Nur, dass ich dafür etwas mehr Köpfchen aber auch etwas weniger Zeit brauche, als stupide immer im Kreis zu rennen und die selben Monster zu killen. (Habe ich auch schon gemacht).

grüße
wolke


----------



## ysindor (3. September 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Hohe Preise im AH haben auch für Neueinsteiger etwa Gutes:
> [...]
> Es gibt immer 2 Seiten im Auktionshaus, die eine Seite zahlt viel und die andere Seite bekommt viel. Man muss halt schauen, auf der bekommenden Seite zu sein!
> 
> LG Kerandos



Yep, das ist der Punkt. Ich hatte auch nach langer Pause wieder angefangen und stand mit *nix* da. Auctioneer installiert und festgestellt, dass die Leute durch die "Dalyinflation" mittlerweile so viel Gold haben, dass die zu faul sind sich diverse Rezepte beim Händler zu kaufen. Das war schon sehr angenehm, ruck zuck hatte ich 50 Gold zusammen (Main damals so lvl 20) und damit für's leveln, täglichen Bedarf etc. komplett sorgenfrei. Das sah vor BC noch ganz anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Weiterer Vorteil für Neueinsteiger: da man sich ja quasi alleine in der alten Welt rumtreibt ist alles was man da mitnehmen kann sehr teuer im AH an den Mann zu bringen... Selbst als Lederer/Kürschner. Kürzlich erst mit nem Twink den Überschuss an dickem Leder verkauft. So 9G für'n Stack fand ich gut. Mit dem Char hab ich (ohne mich irgendwie anzustrengen) trotz Lederverarbeitung schon über 500G zusammen. Ich find's angenehm weil ich dadurch auf 60 den Reitskill kaufen kann ohne mit dem Main die stinklangweiligen Dailies machen zu müssen.


----------



## Uranius (3. September 2008)

Hmm auf Tirion seh ich grad mit meinem Juweliertwink da nix von steigenden Preisen.
Vor 2 Wochen hab ich noch Rare Edelsteine für 80 G verkaufen können.
Plötzlich sinds 20 G weniger.


----------



## Dark Guardian (3. September 2008)

An Mats gibt es 2 Dinge die meist richtig teuer sind:

- "Endgame" Material, also die richtigen dicken Sachen für alle herstellenden Berufe und deren tolle Epics
- "altes Endgame" Material. So ziemlich alles was sich im Bereich 50-60 befindet ist Schweine teuer weil das kaum wer farmt. Bei uns auf dem Server ist Runenstoff manchmal doppelt so teuer wie Netherstoff. Magiestoff ist auch was teurer, alles darunter geht vom Preis. Das gleiche gilt für Verzauberkunstmaterial. 

Blizzards Wirtschaftsabteilung sollte sich mal mit der Inflatioon bafassen. Also mal ausrechnen wieviel Gold ungefähr am Tag duch Mobs kloppen und Quests in den Umlauf kommt, und wieviel davon tatsächlich wieder beim NPC ausgegeben wird und dieses Verhältniss angleichen. Ein Ansatz wäre es z.B. das S2 Set nicht nur für Ehre und Marken sondern zusätzlich noch mit einem dicken Geldpreis zu belegen um wieder Geld aus dem Umlauf rauszuziehen. 

Dann sinken die AH Preise auch wieder....

Ich persönlich finde die hohen Preise wenn ich was kaufen will auch scheiße. Aber das führt dazu das man seine eigene Ware auch teuer anpreisen muss. Ansonsten kann ich gleich Stundenlang farmen gehen für n paar Gold die mit einem AH Besuch eh für fast nix wieder drauf gehen...

Gab mal ne Zeit in Deutschland da war die Inflation so hoch das Arbeiter ihre Löhne Schubkarrenweise ausgezahlt gekriegt haben und das täglich weil das Geld am nächstem Tag erneut nix mehr wert war XD


----------



## youngceaser (3. September 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Man kann auch lvln ohne im Ah equip zu kaufen...


genau es gitb auch sowas wie berufe mit denen man sachen erstellen kann dann gibts so schöne teile wo man mit ner grp rein geht da gibt es blaue gegenstände wenn man bestimmte gegner killt


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. September 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Ich bin strikt gegen Preistreiberei aber ich kann sie nicht verhindern. Solange die Dinge um hohe Preise gekauft werden, sinken die Preise nicht. Denn der Käufer macht den Preis, nicht der Verkäufer. Und wenn Bronze z.B. um 8g pro Stack weggeht, stell ich ihn nicht um 2g rein, denn dann wird er nur von Zwischenhändlern gekauft und landet erst um 8g beim Endverbraucher. Und Zwischenhändler muss ich nun wirklich nicht unterstützen.



Genauso ist es. Warum sollte man etwas für weniger verkaufen, als jemand dafür bereit ist zu zahlen? Ich oute mich hier mal als Zwischenhändler. Wir, also die Zwischenhändler, tragen auch dazu bei, dass 'schlaue Farmer' die Ihre Produkte direkt verkaufen einen guten Preis erwirtschaften.
Ausserdem ist jeder Verkäufer auch gleichzeitig Käufer und kurbelt damit die WoW-Wirtschaft an. Ich glaube kaum, dass es viele Händler gibt, die nur auf Ihrem Gold hocken.


----------



## youngceaser (3. September 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Blizzards Wirtschaftsabteilung sollte sich mal mit der Inflatioon bafassen. Also mal ausrechnen wieviel Gold ungefähr am Tag duch Mobs kloppen und Quests in den Umlauf kommt, und wieviel davon tatsächlich wieder beim NPC ausgegeben wird und dieses Verhältniss angleichen. Ein Ansatz wäre es z.B. das S2 Set nicht nur für Ehre und Marken sondern zusätzlich noch mit einem dicken Geldpreis zu belegen um wieder Geld aus dem Umlauf rauszuziehen.


lol nur weil du dir kein s2 sondern geld gefarmt hast soll man des jetzt kaufen könne es nervt schon das es überhaupt s2 nicht mehr für arenapunkte gibt


----------



## schmiedemeister (3. September 2008)

Entschuldigung, Ich kann mich erinnern das es so ein thema schon vor 1Monat gab, also wieso immer ein neues thema öffnen?


----------



## Lighthelios (3. September 2008)

Es ist alles viel zu teuer!
Irgend welche Schwachköpfe stellen z.B nen Sternrubin für 11g ins AH (das war das billigste). Mithril bekam man bei uns für 15g, nun ist es teilweise bei 40g oO


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. September 2008)

Da hat wohl jemand das Prinzip von 'Inflation' nicht verstanden. Es geht darum, dass Blizzard Geld aus dem Wirtschaftssystem ziehen soll, um der Inflation entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. September 2008)

Benzin ist auch zu teuer! Das ist halt freie Marktwirtschaft...

Edit: Zu Deinen 'Schachköpfen': Die Leute wären Schwachköpfe, wenn sie den Rubin für 1G einstellen würden, wenn auch jemand bereit ist 11G zu bezahlen.


----------



## sebiprotago (3. September 2008)

Wer sich im AH Sachen zum leveln im AH kauft ist doch selber schuld. Einer der ersten Tipps auf allen HowTos zum Gold verdienen ist: Meide das AH. Equip bekommt man problemlos durch Drops, Questbelohnungen und aus Inis. Und zu den Berufen gibts auch die passenden Sammelberufe. Sachen die man nicht farmen kann finanziert man eben durch den Abverkauf von angesammelten Mats, die hohen Preise funktionieren ja, wie schon erwähnt, in beide Richtungen.
Bezeichnenderweise sind es auch nicht die Neueinsteiger die hier im Thread weinen, sondern erfahrenere Spieler. Ich vermute mal das liegt daran, dass die ihre Twinks möglichst schnell hochziehen und ausrüsten wollen und dafür nun tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen.


----------



## FlakTruck (3. September 2008)

Tjo Angebot und Nachfrage ...
Da können meine Erdsturmdiamanten auch mal 350 kosten - die Leute haben div. Zeugs am liebsten sofort und zahlen eben den entsprechenden Preis.


----------



## ?!?! (3. September 2008)

Die Preise hat es erst zerrissen als das mit den Daily Quests kam. Es ist doch logisch, wenn mehr Gold im Umlauf ist dass die Preise im AH steigen.

Ausserdem sollte man bis und mit lvl ~68 das AH nur besuchen um was zu verkaufen. Items die du dir im Ah kaufst sind spätestens nach 5 lvl nichts mehr wert...


----------



## wanumela (3. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also mich nervt das auch ein bisschen mit den Preisen aber es lässt sich einfach umgehen: Alleswas man braucht selbst holen



Ja das mag stimmen wenn du schon große Chars hast die für nen Twink die Inis abfarmen können oder wenn du Freunde hast die deinen "Kleinen" da durchziehen.
Wenn du aber neu anfängst und niemanden kennst dann wird das im Lowlevel Bereich doch etwas schwierig,wenn man bedenkt,das kaum noch ne reguläre Gruppe in die Instanzen der "alten Welt" geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Thema:
Ich finde die Preise im Ah ( besonders für für Kleinlevelige Sachen) auch völlig überzogen.
Wobei es die Neueinsteiger besonders hart trifft. Obwohl man seit BC doch auch so recht leicht an Gold kommt, auch ohne solch überzogene AH Preise.

MfG


----------



## Voldsom (3. September 2008)

Kann ich nur zustimmen !
Angebot und Nachfrage ! Die Auswahl an grüne geschweige denn von blauen Items ist nun nicht mehr all zu umfangreich ! Hinzu kommt das oft items drin stehen die für das lol lvl PVP sehr interessant sind.
Umgekehrt kannst du doch genau so den teilweisen Preisverfall von High lvl equip oder Mats beobachten ! Also was will man mehr ! Das AH ist doch damit eine perfekte Simulation der freien Marktwirtschaft.
Und ich denke nicht das wir uns hier im Spiel eine künstliche Regulierungsbehöre schaffen müssen.


----------



## Morphes (3. September 2008)

Was mir hier fehlt ist: *Ich bin alt bei WoW und kann mir im AH nichts leisten*.


----------



## cazimir (3. September 2008)

Ich sehe darin kein Problem.
Wenn ich genausoviel verkaufe, wie ich einkaufe, dann mach ich weder Verlust noch Gewinn.

Letztendlich ich Gold nur eine Tauscheinheit für Zeit und ggf. Glück und Anstrengung.

PS: Ich komme wunderbar zurecht, ohne zu farmen oder Dailys zu machen. Und damit meine ich Raiden-, reppen-, Fläschentrinken- und Epicmount-zurecht.

Letztendlich werden die Sachen im AH nicht teurer, sondern nur die NPC-Güter günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terranen (3. September 2008)

[Aussagen wie: "Neue Spieler haben halt Pech gehabt" kann ich gar nicht verstehen und da hoffe ich doch stark, dass genau diesen Personen im Spiel zu jederzeit jegliche Hilfe versagt bleibt mit folgendem Kommentar: "Tja, Pech gehabt!"

Scheinbar hat der Großteil der Spieler leider vergessen wie es war, als sie mit WOW angefangen haben. Da fragt man sich doch ob bei so manchem Spieler die Sozialkompetenz mit jedem erreichten Level prozentual abnimmt.
[/quote]

Wünschenswert aber leider unwahrscheinlich.

Glücklicherweise hab ich persönlich weniger derartige Erfahrungen gemacht, trotzdem hab ich machmal dass Gefühl als ob sich eine permanent PvP Situation in der eigenen Fraktion einstellt.........

Wobei diese Schlussfolgerung jetz weniger mit der Preissteigerung im AH zu tun hat, diese, wie auch schon erwähnt, einfach durch die Goldentwertung entsteht.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. September 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Die Preise hat es erst zerrissen als das mit den Daily Quests kam. Es ist doch logisch, wenn mehr Gold im Umlauf ist dass die Preise im AH steigen.


Ja, aber das ist es, was die meisten nicht verstehen.



?!?! schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte man bis und mit lvl ~68 das AH nur besuchen um was zu verkaufen. Items die du dir im Ah kaufst sind spätestens nach 5 lvl nichts mehr wert...


Das würde ich nicht so unterschreiben. Es ist dringend wichtig, dass das Gold im Umlauf bleibt. Nur auf seinem Gold zu hocken schadet der WoW-Wirtschaft. Wenn keiner Items für Level (weit) unter 68 kaufen würde, brauchst Du auch vor Level68 nicht ins AH gehen um Dein Zeug zu verkaufen, weils ja theoretisch keiner kauft. Ich handhabe das so, dass ich meine Chars ca. alle 10 Level mit neuen Gegenständen ausstatte, wo möglich und nötig. Das alles von dem vom jeweiligen Charakter selbst erwirtschaften Gold. Natürlich kann und will ich mir dann nicht das Beste vom Besten kaufen (Ich kann mir im RL ja auch keinen Ferrari kaufen und heule deswegen rum). Aber in den niedrigeren Leveln reichen grüne Gegenstände auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Terranen (3. September 2008)

@ Dryadris


----------



## ?!?! (3. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wenn keiner Items für Level (weit) unter 68 kaufen würdest, brauchst Du auch vor Level68 nicht ins AH gehen um Dein Zeug zu verkaufen, weils ja theoretisch keiner kauft.



Da brauchst du dir mal keine Sorgen zu machen. Mein Post haben vielleicht 8 gelesen und unter Umständen wird es einer so machen... Der Rest handelt wie der TE (gibt sicher noch paar Ausnahmen). Also, keine Angst, die WoW Wirtschaft wird nicht den Bach runter gehen wegen dieser Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (3. September 2008)

Also ich bin auch der Meinung, das man das AH nicht benutzen brauch um zu leveln.

Wenn man Max Level hat, kann man sich auch recht schnell mit Gold eindecken um da mit zu machen im AH. Und das auch als jemand, der gerade erst mit WoW angefangen hat. 

Und wenn man die Preise übertrieben findet muss man halt genauso handeln. Du vergisst, das man ja selber Sachen rein stellen kann. Einnahme und Ausgabeseite halten sich trotzdem die Waage.

Man kann aber auch durch Preistreiber selber profitieren. HAb mal jemanden auf meinem Server gesehen, der versucht hat die Preise für Urluft neu zu setzen. Er war der einzige der Angeboten hat und das zu 50g das Stück. Hab dann direkt meine letzten beiden für 45g reingesetzt. Am nächsten Tag waren die aufgekauft und ich hatte mich gefreut. Vor allem als ich bemerkte, das es der Preistreiber war der das war. Muss halt alles unter ihm aufkaufen, damit auch wirklich jeder bei ihm kaufen muss. Und sowas kann man ausnutzen. Hab recht viel Urluft gefarm - als Ingi geht das fix - und hab das immer für 45g rein gesetzt. Er kaufte immer alles auf und ich hab ein kleines Vermögen gemacht. Nach einiger Zeit sind die Preise wieder auf normal Mass gefallen. Hab ihn da wohl etwas das Geschäft ruiniert^^


----------



## Realflash (3. September 2008)

Hallo...

meiner Meinung nach sind teilweise die Preise untertrieben, denn jeder will seine Items irgendwie loswerden, sei es noch so billig. Wenn man sich mit der Zeit an einen "normalen" VK im AH gewöhnt hat und nun dies von anderen immer wieder unterboten wird, behält man lieber sein zeug, anstatt es unter seinem Wert zu verkaufen.

Davon abgesehn, ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wieviel er für sein Zeug verlangt. Ob es dann auch jemand kauft ist eine andere Frage. Aber da die meisten ja scheinen viel Gold zu besitzen, kaufen die dann halt auch das teure Zeug und der Verkäufer wird es fortan immer so teuer verkaufen.

Es ist halt wie im realen Leben, das ein Wettbewerb den Markt beherrscht. Alle wollen ihre Sachen verkaufen, der eine teurer, da er vllt. als einzigster es herstellen kann, die anderen billiger, da das Angebot so groß ist.

Bsp. Siegel des Sonnenzorns, wird im AH 10x billiger verkauft als Mal des Sargeras, einfach nur aus dem Grund, da durch die Daily´s mehr Siegel droppen als Male. Ergo ist das Angebot im AH viel höher als normalen, sprich günstiger.

Finde ich zwar auch unfair, aber so ist es nun mal... wenn man daran etwas ändern wollte, müsste man sich an Blizzard wenden und die bitten, die dropprate der Male zu erhöhen.

So... das wars erstmal...

mfg Real


----------



## G@cko (3. September 2008)

Die Antwort das man als Twink oder Neuanfänger nicht ins Ah muß wurden ja schon zur genüge gestellt. Nun habe ich aber in einigen Beiträgen solche Sachen wie Urmacht, Nethervortex oder ähnliches gelesen und da muß man ganz klar sagen, das wenn jemand nicht 10-15 Marken dafür ausgeben möchte er auch einen erhöten Preis ausgeben kann. Mit meinem Main bin ich selber KK und beliefer damit meinen Alchitwink. 

Nun stellt sich aber die Frage wieso sollte ich die Kräuter (low oder nicht) für ein paar Silber ins Ah stellen ? Damit der Neuanfänger der auch Alchie skillt sie sich leisten kann ? Ich denke nicht den genauso wie ich einen Twink skille so skillen auch einige andere ihren Twink. Dieser jemand möchte natürlich schnell lvn und dabei sein Beruf weiterskillen also hat er 2 Möglichkeiten. 

1. Er geht selber farmen 
2. Er bezahlt mir meine Zeit die ich gebraucht habe 20 Friedensblumen zu finden.

Ganz klar das 2 teurer wird als 1 aber um einiges mehr zeit spart.


----------



## Ikarudu (3. September 2008)

Tja, der ganze Handel in WoW ist wie in einer Marktwirtschaft. Und wie es bereits gesagt wurde bestimmt die Nachfrage den Preis. Grundsätzlich mag das auch daran liegen, dass der Sprung mit einführung des BC-Addons gewaltig war. Früher gaben Quests bei weitem nicht so viel Geld wie jetzt. Jeder 70er, der nicht übermäßig viel Geld ausgiebt auf seiner Reise von 1-70 endet mit gut 1,5k Gold.
Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass ein Großteil der Spieler schon mehrere Chars auf 70 haben, oder diesen schon lange spielen, macht es denen natürlich nichts aus für ihren twink ma eben 100g für ne passable Ausrüstung zu kaufen.

Meiner Meinung nach auch der Grund warum die Epic Flugmounts 5000g kosten. Dadurch verhindert Blizzard, dass die Preise noch mehr in die höhe schießen. Sie können dadruch praktisch "Gold aus dem Verkehr ziehen". Sonst würden die Preise noch mehr steigen. 



Gruß


----------



## Kerandos (3. September 2008)

Nun, es gibt einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen WoW und einer Marktwirtschaft.

In WoW ist dei Goldmenge nicht begrenzt, in einer Marktwirschaft (in einem gewissen Rahmen) schon.

Heißt: In WoW wird Gold "erzeugt" und "vernichtet", in einer Marktwirtschaft geht es nur von einer Hand zu nächsten. Gold wird von Questgebern, NSC Händlern und Monstern "erzeugt" und von Trainern und NSC Händlern "vernichtet". Diese Mechanismen heissen "Quellen" und "Senken". In einer gesunden Marktwirtschaft gibt es sowas nicht so krass... ich weiß, die Nationalbank kann Geld drucken.

Mach ich einen Quest und erschlage 10 Mobs, erzeuge ich dadurch eine Menge von sagen wir 15g. Geh ich Urwasser farmen erzeuge ich im Grunde kein Gold, sondern ich schaffe einen Anreiz, dass mir jemand anderes sein bereits bestehendes Gold gibt. Wenn ich nach dem Raid zum Reppen gehe, wird Gold vernichtet.

Geraten die "Quellen" und "Senken" aus dem Gleichgewicht, gibts Inflation oder Deflation, je nachdem in welche Richtung es kippt.

Ich weiß nicht, was die größten Goldsenken im Spiel sind, aber ich tippe auf: Reppkosten und AH Gebühren. Ich glaube, dass diese wesentlich mehr Gold verschlingen als Epicmounts und Gigantique Taschen. Was auch Gold vernichtet sind Inaktivierungen von Accounts, da das Gold dieser Chars im Grunde aus dem Spiel genommen wird. Die Einführung von teuren Luxusartikeln ist für mich ein Signal dass das Gleichgewicht soweit gestört ist, dass der Betreiber eingreifen muss/will. 

LG Kerandos


----------



## Thaielb (3. September 2008)

Wie viel Diskussionen zu dem Thema soll es denn noch geben?

Macht euch Gedanken, wie man an Gold kommt im Spiel und ob man wirklich mit Level 10 blaue Kleidung tragen muss. 
Man kann so viel Gold im wow verdienne mit kochen, angeln, Berufen, questen und handel. Wenn man dann sein Gold nicht für überteuerten Plunder im AH ausgibt, der nach drei Leveln en unbrauchbar wird, dann spart man bsi 70 genug Gold an, um sich ein Flug-Mount zu holen.

Ich bin froh dass das AH so ist wie es ist, denn ich verdiene damit gutes Gold. Und eigentlich müsste ich froh sein, dass es genug Leute gibt, die hier herumschimpfen, kein Gold zu haben, da sie bei mir Dinge kaufen, die sie eh nicht brauchen.


----------



## fdauer (3. September 2008)

wer sich doch hier über zu teure/zu niedrige preise beschwert hat sich noch nie die preiswelt im echten leben angeschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@kerandos: im echten leben 

-> golderzeuber -> lebensmittelhersteller -> sprich die natur, (ja auch wenn man oft erst was investieren muss), aber geb ich ner kuh was zu fressen und rechne die ganzen kosten ein, erhalte ich später evtl. milch oder fleisch was ich natürlich über den kosten, die ich investiert habe, vertickern muss (ausser man wird subventioniert, aber wollen wir es einfach mal einfach halten)

-> goldvernichter -> hast du hunger, isst du was, du gibts dein durch arbeit "erbeutetes" geld weg, um deinen magen damit und dein bedürfniss zu stillen -> das geld ist weg (ja bei jemand anderem, aber aus der persönlichen sicht, ist es weg und du hast einen einmaligen nutzen, und zwar den, dass dein hunger gestillt ist und du weiterleben kannst, dudurch kannst du natürlich wieder weiter an geld kommen).... 

das ganze geht so weiter und so weiter.. im grunde bekommen wir sachen von mutter natur, verarbeiten sie und geben sie wieder zurück, (seis in co2, seis in unseren sterblichen überresten, seis in erwärmung, seis in der sache, die wir das klo runterspülen)


----------



## Kerandos (3. September 2008)

fdauer schrieb:


> -> golderzeuber -> lebensmittelhersteller -> sprich die natur, (ja auch ...
> -> goldvernichter -> hast du hunger, isst du was, du gibts dein durch arbeit ...



Ich sprach von Geld, nicht von Lebensmitteln. Geld wird nicht vernichtet, wenn ich was kaufe, es geht von mir zum Lebensmittelhersteller. Es existiert dann immer noch. Genausowenig wird es erschaffen wenn ich was verdiene, sondern kommt vom Arbeitgeber zu mir. Die Summe des Geldes bleibt in der realen Marktwirtschaft (annähernd) gleich.

In WoW wird Gold tatsächlich erzeugt, wenn ich einen Quest abschliesse und vernichtet, wenn ich Reppen gehe. DAS ist der Unterschied. Es gibt kein Konto, auf dem Blizz 10 Milliarden Gold hat und wenns weg ist, gibts keine Questbelohnungen mehr.

Lebensmittel werden auch nicht erzeugt, sondern aus ungeniessbaren Stoffen zusammengesetzt, also umgewandelt. (Sonnenlicht + Wasser + CO2 = Zucker oder so in der Art) Die Atome selber bleiben erhalten, werden nur anders zusammengesetzt. Wenn ich den Zucker esse, wird er wieder zerlegt und ich erhalte Wasser (das ich lasse) CO2 das ich ausatme und Energie, die ich verbrauche, in dem ich diesen Beitrag tippe. (SEHR stark vereinfacht und ich bin kein Biologe)

Im Gegensatz dazu WoW: Wenn ich einen Grollhuf erlege "erzeugt" das System ein Grollhuffleisch. Wenn ich es verkoche, "vernichtet" das System das Fleisch und "erzeugt" einen gerösteten Grollhuf. Diesen kann mein virtueller Char verbrauchen, dann wird das Nahrungsmittel "vernichtet" und meine Werte werden entsprechend geändert. (Leben hinzu und ein Buff)

Kurz: 
Natur, reales Leben: Kreisläufe, alles bleibt in seinen Grundsubstanzen erhalten, wird nur umgewandelt
WoW und andere MMOs: Quelle erzeugt -> Senke vernichtet

LG Kerandos


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2008)

Damit Leute wie der TE die Preise wieder als akzeptabel einstufen, wäre es zwangsläufig notwendig, dass es eine Art Richtlinie gäbe, anhand derer man sich bei den Preisen orientieren kann, denn woher soll man sonst wissen ob man ein gieriger Abzocker ist oder nicht.

Auf so eine Richtlinie wäre ich allerdings sehr gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer erstellt sie, da vermutlich so ziemlich jeder andere Vorstellungen hat, was nun fair ist oder nicht.
Und vorallem wer passt sie an die aktuelle Situation an?.
Und wie werden die Dailys berücksichtigt
Werden die Preise für Farmgut zu niedrig angesetzt, würde vermutlich die Farmer aufhören zu farmen und Gold über Daily verdienen, bzw nur noch zur Selbstversorgung farmen.
D.H. Farmgut würde kaum noch den Weg ins AH finden bzw. über den 2er Channel verkloppt.

Jede Preisregulierung im AH würde das AH zerstören, nicht der freie Lauf der Wirtschaft!

Und das bei einer Größe die WoW erreicht hat, sich alle als Teil eine "großen knuddligen, wir haben ums lieb Community" fühlen und die Preise selbstlos gestalten um anderen Gutes zu tun, kann denke ich nur jemand sehr weltfremdes ernsthaft erwarte.


----------



## *Kelaino* (3. September 2008)

es hängt auch davon ab ob man dabei mitmacht oder nicht. egal wie sehr mir auch gold helfen würde, stelle ich nie wucher auf dem markt. immer eigentlich der "normale" preis. ich werd die sachen auch sehr schnell los. zu 80% noch am selben tag. (da mach ich nen nen paar tagen mehr gold als einer der sein EINES item für xk gold reinstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
teilweise beobachte ich auch, wie die wucherdinger tagelang stehen.. jedes neue einstellen kostet ja auch gold. aber wers braucht. 

es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen es zu kaufen. ich verkneif es mir auch.... 
gegen ein maximalpreis spreche ich mich auch aus. das würde zu sehr ins marktgefüge eingreifen..


----------



## riggedi (3. September 2008)

Ich sag nur:
welcome to the Freie Marktwirtschaft inGame!

Riggedi am Mittag


----------



## LordKazzak (3. September 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server ist der Preis von Magiestoff ziemlich gestiegen. Liegt jetzt zwischen 10 und 15 gold für 20 Stück.
Das ist ca 5mal so teuer wie Netherstoff.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2008)

LordKazzak schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server ist der Preis von Magiestoff ziemlich gestiegen. Liegt jetzt zwischen 10 und 15 gold für 20 Stück.
> Das ist ca 5mal so teuer wie Netherstoff.



und weil du schlau bist machst du jetzt folgendes.

Du gehst Magiestoff farmen (brauch man nicht mal nen Beruf zu) und verdienst dir ne goldene Nase.


----------



## _Elodîn_ (3. September 2008)

Ich versuch, weitestgehend ohne AH-Items zu leveln. Dann brauch man weniger Gold, und schwupps kann man die eigenen Sachen im AH auch billiger verkaufen. Da man beim leveln eh wenig gold braucht (vor allem jetzt mit dem 
44-Gold-Mount), stören mich die paar gold weniger bis level 60 eher wenig.


----------



## cazimir (3. September 2008)

Übrigens sind die "hohen" AH preise für Neuanfänger eigentlich super.
So können die Neuanfänger ihre Soffe und das Grünzeug für mehrere Gold verkaufen und sich bei den NPCs fast alles leisten(*an die Zeiten erinner, als ich mir bei den npcs kaum etwas kaufen konnte*). Das 60% und 100% Mount sollte somit kein Problem darstellen.

Und wenn ihr mal ehrlich zu euch seid: Ihr braucht das Zaug ausm AH nicht, nur weil es 5% besser ist, als eure Questitems.

Mein 41er Druide bekommt kein Gold von Papa(Main) und kauft sich selten Sachen im AH, da die Questitems meistens besser sind. Er hat jetzt !!~600 Gold!!. Könnt ihr euch noch an die Zeiten Erinnern, als es noch keine Dailys gab und als es noch kein Gold für XP ab lvl 60 gab? Damals konnte ich mir nach Monaten noch kein Epicmount leisten, weil ich nicht Stundenlang NPCs abfarmen wollte.


----------



## Protek (3. September 2008)

Das ist wie im wirklichen Leben, die einen sind reich und wissen nicht wohin mit der Kohle, die anderen beschweren sich weil alles so teuer ist.

Ich habe Silberruten im AH verkauft.
Geschlagene 45 Gold hab ich für ne crappige Silberrute bekommen, da es scheinbar keinen gab, der diese produzierte oder rein stellte, natürlich folgten nach ca 15 verkauften Stücken die ersten Nachahmer. Die sonst vlt einen Marktwert von 1-2gold hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, zeigt sich schon im erhöhten Preis von Silberbarren, das Zeug farmt fast keiner mehr.

Brauch ich das Gold überhaupt? Nein, ich hab schon etliche Tausend auf den Banken der Twinks ^^ und gerammelte hundertfache Bankschliessfächer mit irgendwelchen Tränken, Mats und weiss ich nicht was. Mit Wotlk könnte es weider knapp werden, aber hey, wenn man so 10000 Gold mal ran gefarmt hat und 6000 innerhalb von 1-3 Tagen wieder raushaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kümmert einem solche AH Preise nicht wirklich.

Natürlich ist es nicht gut wenn etwas teuer ist, für den Verkäufer natürlich schon, wenn der Markt sowas mitmacht und es da draussen Leute gibt, die zuviel Kohle haben, da sagt man natürlich nicht nein zum Gold. Die Zeiten der sozialen Preise sind längst Geschichte, Bekannten und Gilde gibt man natürlich das Zeug umsonst oder serh günstig.

Die hohen Preise von Epix usw, find ich gut, da muss man was dafür tun, um das geht es ja in WoW Items/Ränge/Kohle so im grossen und ganzen. Natürlich noch PvP/Pve.

Nachfrage und Angebot, wer geht denn noch so low Lvl Mats sammeln, die müssen zwangshaft teuer sein, für jeden schlecht der einen Beruf hochmachen will von 0-300 ist schon mal recht teuer, z.B als Schmied, muss ich selber zugeben, das nervt dann halt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ok 2000gold für nen Beruf verballert Wayne .. ^^ damit man im Endeffekt paar Items bauen kann, die wiederum paar tausend Gold kosten, aber um das gehts ja, man hat Ziele und die dürfen ruhig was kosten.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. September 2008)

Und wenn er ganz schlau ist, kauft er jetzt Netherstoff auf und verkauft es für den 4-5fachen Preis in 4 Monaten, wenn WotLK draussen ist....


----------



## kio82 (3. September 2008)

Da fehlt die Antwortmoeglichkeit "bei uns wird alles verramscht". (Destro/Ally)


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Und wenn er ganz schlau ist, kauft er jetzt Netherstoff auf und verkauft es für den 4-5fachen Preis in 4 Monaten, wenn WotLK draussen ist....



...und kleine Käuter !!! (ich sagt nur Inscriptor)


----------



## Dark Guardian (3. September 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> lol nur weil du dir kein s2 sondern geld gefarmt hast soll man des jetzt kaufen könne es nervt schon das es überhaupt s2 nicht mehr für arenapunkte gibt



Lesen->Verstehen->Denken->Antworten.

Ich habe weder S2, noch Gold gefarmt und davon auch NIE gesprochen. Was wäre so schlimm daran wnen ein S2 Teil zusätzlich zu der Ehre und den Marken noch schlappe 2-5K Gold kosten würde?

Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben aber 
- es würde wieder Gold aus dem Umlauf genommen
- es wird wieder schwerer und dauert länger an das S2 zu kommen (netter Nebeneffekt)

Deinem Post kann man entnehmen das du zu den Deppen gehörst die es scheinbar seelisch nicht verkraften Können das sowieso überflüssiger Altschrott für jeden zugänglich gemacht wird.

Fällt das schon in die Kategorie Selfowned? Ich denke ja...


----------



## Omidas (3. September 2008)

Wurde ja auch schon angesprochen, das die Dailys mit dran schuld sind an den Preisen.

Rechne ja auch wenn ich zum AH gehe immer gegen  Dailys gegen:

Farme ich mir jetzt in 60min x Stück vom Artikel y?
Wenn ich jetzt nicht farmen gehe sondern in der Zeit Dailys mache mache ich (fiktiver Wert) 100g

Also rein rechnerisch ist dann jeder der Artikelkauf für dich ein Gewinn, wenn du weniger als 100g dafür ausgibst. Und daran sieht man was sicher viele machen. Es gibt eine neue Währungseinheit die sich Arbeitzzeit nennt und dagegen werden halt die Preise abgwogen. Warum sollte auch der Verkäufer nur 50g für einen Gegenstand verlangen, wo er durch Dailys locker das doppelte hätte verdienen können?

Das dadurch die Leute profitieren, die nebenbei was erfarmen, weil sie da eh die Mobs umhauen ist doch Klasse.
Das einige Leute selbst mit den einfachen Mitteln nicht selber was Gold farmen wollen und dann deswegen Goldseller in anspruch nehmen ist nunmal ... naja ...


----------



## Animos93 (3. September 2008)

Muss jeden Tag ewig farmen um mein Buffzeug finanzieren zu können-.- die preise sind zum kotzen hoch


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Muss jeden Tag ewig farmen um mein Buffzeug finanzieren zu können-.- die preise sind zum kotzen hoch


Und ich frag mich immer wieder, warum ich mit 10min Angeln und anschliessend kochen 40G bekomme.
Klar, es gibt Leute, die lieber stundenlang farmen, als angeln! 

Grüße vom bösen Fischverkäufer


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. September 2008)

Also auf unserem Server ist zum Glück noch alles Relativ Normal, Nur zu den Events (bestes beispiel Winterhauchfest) übertreiben die Leute und Setzen die "Kleines Ei" Items für 5er Stack für bis zu 50G rein. 

Sonst kann man sich einigermaßen für rund 10g Ausstatten im 10-20er bereich, da ich noch nie Erlebt habe das Jemand Items für lvl 1-10 reingesetzt hat was jedoch unterschiedlich sein kann.

/edit



> Wurde ja auch schon angesprochen, das die Dailys mit dran schuld sind an den Preisen.



Das gibt den Leuten aber nicht das Recht die Preise immer höher zu treiben oder? Wenn jemand genug oder zuviel Gold hat soll er zu Haris Pilton Gehen und irgend einen Ramsch kaufen als die Preise im AH mit Gefarmten Grünen/Blauen Items in die höhe zu treiben.

Damit meine ich jetz die Sachen die man unbewust beim Blümchen etc Farmen einsammelt.


----------



## Lisutari (3. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> welcome to the Freie Marktwirtschaft inGame!
> 
> Riggedi am Mittag


Kann ich nur zustimmen, wir  wollen doch keine Planwirtschaft wie in den Kommunistischen Ländern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillfuxx (3. September 2008)

auf meinem server ist das nicht so (ca. 6000 spieler in meiner fraktion).
die preise ähneln denjenigen, die du für vor 6 monaten angibst.
allerdings hast du ganz klar eine inflation, wenn alle lvl 70 sind.
auch bei uns wird es nicht billiger.
wenn wotlk rauskommt, wirds noch teurer, da man dort ja wieder mehr geld verdient als in wow classic oder bc.
ich würde auch nicht unbedingt auf einem empfohlenen server anfangen.
ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich glaube, dass das eher "leere" server sind.
ergo: wenige spieler, wenige items + evtl. hohe nachfrage = hoher preis?

habe vorposts übrigens nicht gelesen, so interessant find ich den thread nicht


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. September 2008)

Chillfuxx schrieb:


> ergo: wenige spieler, wenige items + evtl. hohe nachfrage = hoher preis?


wieso erzeugen weniger spieler eine höhere nachfrage als viele spieler?


----------



## DERKrieger_01 (3. September 2008)

ich seh da kein problem für die zukunft, wenn es leute gibt die das zahlen wollen sind sie selber schuld. angebot und nachfrage bestimmen den preis, das ist / wahr schon immer so und gilt für alle luxusgüter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg dk


----------



## Caidy (3. September 2008)

was regt ihr euch so auf? wenn euch etwas zu teuer ist dann kauft es nicht sondern farmt es.


Leute die jeden tag 10+ dailys machen (und die sind ziemlich fix in weniger als na std erledigt) hat in der woche mind 900g~
das sammelt sich nunmal. wenn dieser dann zu faul ist sich 5 urfeuer oder ka was für seinen twink zu farmen und es lieber kaufen will muss halt blechen = faulheit wird bestraft, hier halt mit gold.

sachen die man dringend braucht kann man selbst farmen (urkram etc) und equip braucht man sich nicht kaufen, wer das macht ist selbst schuld, dafür gibt es 5er inis und heroics (raids mal ausgenommen)



wie bereits erwähnt nachfrage und angebot bestimmen die preise. wenn der verkäufer nen blaues item für lvl 15 für 200g reinsetzt und es keiner kauft geht er automatisch soweit runter bis es jemand tut. ganz einfach.

bei uns auf dem server sind die preise auch enorm (mannaroth, viele leute und alter server) nen stack eisen zB für 20-30g! aber seht es mal positiv, auch wenn ein neuer sich dort nix kaufen kann, so kann er immerhin recht fix dort kapital anscheffeln wenn er das ah weise nutzt. ^^

ich hab dort auch frisch angefangen und mit bergbau und kürschnern auf lvl 60 2k gehabt.


----------



## Struppistrap (3. September 2008)

auf alten servern ist zwar meistens alles teuer....aber wer sagt, dass das schlecht sien muss?
Klar, manche rüstungsteile sind eigentlich für hr lvl übertrieben...aber was man auf diesen servern allein damit verdienen kann, etwas kupfer zu farmen, ist interessant.....5g/stack sind manchmal keine seltenheit....von da her kein problem, man muss nur damit umzugehen wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (3. September 2008)

Als oich stelle vast nichts ins AH und immmer billig aber das ich noch was verdiene

K


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. September 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> Als oich stelle vast nichts ins AH und immmer billig aber das ich noch was verdiene
> 
> K


Vielen Dank, Dein Zwischenhändler


----------



## ReWahn (3. September 2008)

Leute, solange jemand das Zeug zu solchen preisen kauft wird es weiter zu solchen preisen angeboten. Ich habe mit KEINEM meiner Chars bis jetzt je im ah equip gekauft, es ist einfach nur unnötig. wer geld zu verschenken hat kauft es sich weil man damit minimal schneller levelt, wer das geld nicht hat muss halt ohne klar kommen. punkt. und ihr könnt ja wohl nicht im ernst erwaretn dass ie leute die preise senken nur weil ihr weniger dafür zu zahlen bereit seid als die, die das zeug sonst kaufen.


----------



## Snorry (3. September 2008)

in zeiten von massig dailies sitzt das gold bei vielen locker,da schaut man bei den twinks nicht so auf das gold

und so schnell wie man heutzutage leveln kann braucht man kein ah


----------



## Domasch (3. September 2008)

inflation in wow das geld ist weniger wert man hat mehr ---> die preise steigen .l


----------



## Crackmack (3. September 2008)

Naja auf meinem alten server Der Mithrilorden find ich die stoffe übertrieben z.B. 1 Stak wollstoff 4g find ich iwie zu teuer aba naja^^


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

Ach Gottchen, press doch die Tränen raus, Uktawa!
Dann farmst Du halt die teuren Güter und verdienst daran.

Fleiß > Faulheit


----------



## Schlamm (3. September 2008)

Für Neulinge sind die Preise unbezahlbar. Kein 30er kann 60g für ein levelgerechtes Schwert ausgeben, auf meinem Server ist das echt wahnsinn, da wird sogar ein Schraubenschlüssel  für mehr als 1g reingesetzt, und scheinbar kaufs jemand, weil sonst würden die das nicht immer immer wieder reinsetzen.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2008)

Wenn man für einen grünen gegenstand 150g verlangen kann, der als grüner gegenstand mit lvl 15 recht gut ist... unverständliche solche Preistreiberei


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. September 2008)

so richtig übertreiben die preise
zum beispiel nen guten epic umhang für meeles für 1600 GEBOT im ah 1900 sofortkauf 
naja aber fidne es gut 30 gold pro urfeuer zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirpan (3. September 2008)

hoi,
finde das garnicht so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde das ganz Normal das ist einfach Inflation wie im echten leben auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird immer mehr Gold "gemacht" also gefarmt usw da tuen natürlich auch die Goldseller ihren teil zu bei aber insgesamt liegt das an jedem von euch! Die Inflation kommt dadurch das man immer mehr Geld farmt, auch durch die ganzen dailys... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ingesamt viel weniger ausgibt... Überlegt mal für was ihr den Geld ausgebt was nicht im Gold kreislauf bleibt sondern wieder raus geht das ist: Mounts, Berufe, Skills und selten Items beim händler ^^
Außerdem finde ich es positiv als WoW anfing konnte ich mir mit 40 noch nichtmal das Mount leisten und ich habe mir nie was im Ah gekauft! Jetzt findest du einmal einen blauen oder lila Gegenstand oder gehst 1h Kupferbarren farmen und du hast das Geld locker drine ^^

MFG
Kirpan


----------



## Melian (3. September 2008)

Ich stelle grüne Items unter 60 Immer für einen sehr günstigen Püreis ins AH, meist nie mehr als 4-5 Gold, unter 30 Sachen sogar meist für 99 Silber.

Und die Käufer danken es mir, ich werd mein Zeug immer los.


----------



## Torglosch (3. September 2008)

Die Leute Zahlen eben so viel, würde die Preise keiner bezahlen dann würde es keiner so teuer reinstellen.

Würdest du zum halben Gehalt Arbeiten nur weil dein Chef grad die Firma neu gegründet hat?


----------



## Pahhw (3. September 2008)

Hi 
ich spiele auch wow und ich versteh es auch net wirklich aber ich nutze es aus und unterbiete die ah preise oft^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bezeichen es als "25-Dailys-Inflation"

Mit dem Addon wird es wohl auch schlimmer wenn dann Froststoff Stack dann 25g kosten wird und alles andere auch.

(P.S. Pahhw Gnom Mage vom Server Perenolde kauft Froststoff für 1g das Stück dann)


----------



## Trollzacker (3. September 2008)

Ich setzte die Teile wenn überhaupt nur 1G teure als der Händlerpreis rein, mache vorher aber ein scann mit mit dem Auctioneer, und bleibe dann ca 5 - 10 % unter dem niedrigsten gebor und werde meine Sachen zu 90% los und das zu normalen Priesen.

Dass mit den hohen Preisen liegt daran, dass viele mit ihren 70ern die 25 täglichen machen und so locker mind. 250G machen, wenn das jeden Tag machst, über 10 Tage hinweg, biste schon bei 2500 G. Das bedeute auch, je mehr Gold im Umlauf ist, umso teurer werden die sachen im AH, für Neueinsteiger, natürlich grausam.


----------



## Tomtar (3. September 2008)

wenn es dich soo extrem stört, trans nach Blade´s edge xD 
So mach jetzt mal ein wenig werbung ^^ aber ne bei uns is es nicht sooo schlimm


----------



## Uktawa (4. September 2008)

Also mal ehrlich Leute. Einige von Euch sollten sich echt mal selber Fragen wie "sozial" sie eigendlich noch sind. Warscheinlich würde die Antwort "asozial" lauten.
Wenn ich hier so Aussagen wie "_...wer im AH kauft ist selber Schuld.._" oder "_..dann haben die Neulinge halt Pech gehabt.._" oder "_..man kann auch bis 70 ohne AH auskommen..._". Da muss ich mich echt fragen ob der eine oder andere hier noch über seinen Tellerrand hinaus denkt.
Es geht hier nicht darum ob man von lvl 1-70 ohne Items aus dem AH leveln kann. Sicher kann man das, aber es gibt genug Situationen in denen man Sachen aus dem AH braucht. Sei es für manche Quests oder (und hier ist der Bedarf am grössten) sei es um bestimmte Zutaten für die eigenen Berufe. Genau so wenig treffen Aussagen zu, in denen man meint die Preise seien auf Angebot und Nachfrage zurück zu führen. Das stimmt leider nur in den wenigsten Fällen. In den meisten Fällen gibt es dutzende Gegenstände der selben Art und alle sind zu utopischen Preisen im Ah, so das es klar auf der Hand liegt das es einzig und allein um GIER geht. Wer Geld/Gold hat will noch mehr und mehr und mehr und mehr. Das ist nicht nur im wahren Leben so, nein auch in virtuellen Welten. Denn viele Menschen definieren ihren "Erfolg" immer noch über ihr Bankkonto. 
Das viele von euch neuen Spielern quasi ins Gesicht schlagen unter dem Motto "sieh halt zu wie du zurecht kommst...warum spielst du auch WoW" ist in meinen Augen ein Armutszeugnis. Es gab Tage/Zeiten da war solch ein Verhalten total verpöhnt. Heute darf man sich den Tag im Kalender rot ankreuzen an dem einem mal einer ein wichtiges Item für nen Beruf gratis gibt. Meist aber noch mit dem Vermerk "schau mal im AH..da kost das derzeit 300g". Auf Deutsch "schau mal wie gut ich zu dir bin!". 

Ich denke dieser "Trend" wird so weiter gehen. Und wenn Blizzard nicht bald aktiv eingreift (ich erwähne gerne noch mal ein Maximalverkaufspreis fürs AH) wird der Tag kommen an dem ein Stapel Leinenstoff 500g kostet. Die Einführung der Dailys war mit das Dümmste was Blizzard für den "Markt" in WoW tun konnte. 
Und die, die als einzigste wirklich davon provitieren sind nicht die alten Spieler, nicht die Neuen Spieler, ist nicht Blizzard...Nein...es sind unsere "Freunde" die uns mit ihren Goldkaufgespame jeden tag aufs neue auf den Keks gehen. Denn bei denen brummt das GEschäft so gut wie noch nie zuvor. Und wer ist Schuld...na...schaut mal in den Spiegel...evtl. kommt ihr dann drauf.

Aber zum Schluss auch was Positives: Es gibt ach noch Leute da draussen (wie ich) die Ihre Sachen zu vernünftigen Preisen ins AH stellen. Oder auf Anfragen im Handelschannel hier und da auch was zu "alten" Preisen verkaufen. Aber nur dann wenn mein Gefühl mir sagt das der Käufer es nicht ins AH stellt nur um Kohle zu machen.

In diesem Sinne...einen schönen Donnerstag allen...


----------



## birdra (4. September 2008)

wayne?
mehr geld im umlauf -> höhere preise.
sinnlosthreads ftw.


----------



## Alpax (4. September 2008)

ok ich finde es zum teil eine frechheit wie teuer alles ist aber

mein schami twink zw ist jetzt lvl 36 .. mit mount

ich hab dem von meinem main nicht ein kuper geschickt oder sonstwas ... und trotz mount habe ich fast 180G ...soviel dazu


----------



## Tamta (4. September 2008)

Die Preise sind immer so hoch wie es der Markt hergibt.
Gegen irgend welche Eingriffe oder Verbote bei der Preisfindung im AH bin ich strikt, dadurch geht noch mehr vom gameplay kaputt.
Und wenn die preise hoch sind, kannst du auch selbst mit einem twink viel gold verdienen. habe mit einem lvl10 twink, der ganz alleine auf einem server ist 15g an einem tag verdient nur mit billigsten sachen (kräuter, grünes grüne items, gekochte sachen). 15g für lvl 10 wäre früher unvorstellbar gewesen. und damit kannst du dir dann die sachen kaufen.
wenn eingriffe ins ah gemahct werden kannst du nämlcih gar nichts mehr kaufen, weil es aklles an händler geht, oder entzaubert wird


----------



## SirCire (4. September 2008)

Uktawa, ich war auch jemand der Punkt 1 angeklickt hat, aber so sehr ich deine Bemühungen schätze. Sie ist bei der Form der Community völlig sinnlos. 
Es gibt genau 3 Gruppen die in diesem Fall exisiterien:
Gruppe 1: Hat mehrere 70iger Charaktere und Geld wie Heu. Diese Leute erstellen sich Chars wo irgendwo das wort "Bank" im Name vorkommt und schieben diesen massenhaft Kohle zu. Mit diesen durchforsten sie dann das AH und kaufen sofort, Stoffrüstung "der Eule", Lederrüstung "des Affen", Schwere Rüstung und Platte "des Bären", die von netten Spielern zu moderaten Preisen ins AH gestellt werden auf. Sie sammeln das Zeug und stellen es für wahnwitzige Preise rein, meist nicht unter 60g das grüne Teil und verdienen sich daran dumm und dusselig.

Gruppe 2: Hat auch mehrere oder nur einen 70iger, ist also in der Lage Dailys zu machen. Hat zudem noch einen Twink. Genau an diese Gruppe verkauft Gruppe 1 seine überteuerten Sachen. Diese Leute sind in der Lage durch Dailys genug Geld zu scheffeln um die horenden Preise zu bezahlen. Sie scheeren sich nicht darum das sie 2 Stunden Dailys machen müssen um ein grünes Item aus dem AH zu kaufen um ihren Twink ein bisschen besser zu equipen. Das sind die Leute von denen sich Gruppe 3 hilfe erhoffen wird, aber wohl keine bekommen wird.

Gruppe 3: Hat keinen 70iger, kann nur auf das Geld zurückgreifen das sie selbst verdienen/erquesten. Diese Leute sind die die sich hier im Thread wohl am meisten beschweren. Zu Recht, da sie diejenigen sind die am meisten von der Sache betroffen sind. Für sie ist es unmöglich sich die teuren Preise von Gruppe 1 zu leisten, sie müssen unglaubliches Glück haben und die Teile finden die nette Spieler für wenig Geld reinstellen und die Gruppe 1 nicht SOFORT wegkauft. Das ist reines Glücksspiel und wird nur sehr selten passieren. 

Ich selbst besitze zwar einen 70ger habe aber weder Zeit noch Lust täglich Dailys machen zu MÜSSEN nur um für meinen 2ten Charakter (ich will halt auch mal ne andere Klasse spielen) auch nur ein einziges grünes Teil kaufen zu können. 
Meinen ersten 70iger konnte ich "damals" als ich ihn hochgespielt habe noch locker mit AH-Sachen ausrüsten, das Geld das ich fürs questen bekam reichte dicke aus um AH Preise zu bezahlen. Mittlerweile mit meinem 2ten Charakter ist dies aussichtslos. 
Ich habe anfangs gedacht "Naja Gruppe 1 wird seine Ware eh nicht los, die ist so teuer, das kann ja keiner bezahlen. Er wird es sicher bald billiger reinstellen" FALSCH GEDACHT! Gruppe 2 existiert und kauft alle Items zu allen Preisen die verlangt werden. Anders ist es nicht zu erklären das Teile die für 60g im AH stehen, deren Auktionsdauer mit "sehr lang" ausgeschrieben ist am nächsten Tag nicht mehr da sind und nie mehr auftauchen.

Leider ist es bei der zur Zeit vorhanden Communitiy völlig sinnlos so einen Appell an sie zu richten, Uktawa. Diese Spielerschaft ist völlig immun gegen rationale Argumente. Du könntest Seitenweise Pro-Argumente für deine Sache suchen, aufschreiben und begründen. Wichtig ist für diese Art Spieler nur die eigene Bereicherung. Auch wenn das hier ein Spiel ist, vergleiche ich es trotzdem mit der Wirklichkeit. Während in meiner Kindheit ein weinender Junge auf dem Bürgersteig noch gefragt wurde, was denn los sei und ob man ihm helfen könnte, würde heute dieser Junge eher ignoriert, eher noch in den Schatten gezogen und ausgeraubt werden, als das ihm jemand Hilfe anböte. 

Die Tatsache das die Hälfte der Kommentare auf eine minder ausgeprägte soziale Ader des Verfassers schließen lässt ist Sinnbild dieser Community. Wer das Spiel nicht gleich mit Freunden beginnt, schnell hilfsbereite Mitspieler findet, der kann sich den Spielspass schon so gut wie abschreiben. In WOW ist es eher wahrscheinlich das dir ein anderer Spieler noch ins Gesicht tritt als das er dir aufhilft.

Ist so. Und nun werden sich wieder die guten Seelen melden, die wirklich noch hilfsbereit sind und auf die das von mir geschriebene nicht zutrifft und widersprechen und sagen, es sei ja gar nicht so schlimm. Während diejengien auf die das alles zutrifft debil grinsend vor dem Monitor hocken werden und sich denken "Toll das der da mich verteidigt". 

Es trifft eben immer die falschen.


----------



## Mindista (4. September 2008)

ich kann das problem nicht nachvollziehen.

ich habe einen char auf einen anderen server und bei der anderen fraktion wie die zwei in meiner signatur hochgespielt, einen tauren schamanen. ich kannte auf dem server niemanden, keine freunde, nix. bis auf etwas wissen über wow hab ich wieder bei null angefangen.

hab vor mich hingequestet und hier und da mal eine ini besucht. 
grünes zeug aus dem ah? entweder war es günstig oder ich hab drauf verzichtet. questbelohnungen gibt es eh wie sand am meer. 
konnte mir mit lvl 40 (vor dem patch noch) ohne probleme das mount leisten, mit lvl 60 genauso. 

ich hab halt jeden scheiß aufgesammelt, den die gegner gedroppt haben, auch wenn es wertloses zeug war, ein kaufman nimmt es immer. taschen sind mir mit der zeit gedroppt und hab mir dann irgendwann mal taschen im ah gekauft. waren spottbillig, glück gehabt.

sammelberufe hatte ich zwar, hab die jedoch nie geskillt gehabt und benutzt beim lvln. trotzdem war immer genug gold da.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

SirCire schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ist so. Und nun werden sich wieder die guten Seelen melden, die wirklich noch hilfsbereit sind und auf die das von mir geschriebene nicht zutrifft und widersprechen und sagen, es sei ja gar nicht so schlimm. Während diejengien auf die das alles zutrifft debil grinsend vor dem Monitor hocken werden und sich denken "Toll das der da mich verteidigt".



Zum einen finde ich deinen Beitrag doch realativ melodramatisch, insbesondere den Punkt mit dem armen ausgeraubten Kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Zudem hat du die Gruppe 4 vergessen (zu der ich gehöre)

Gruppe 4)

Hat einen oder mehrer 70er darunter auch einen Farm-Char.
Dieser wird dazu benutzt, Materialien zu famen und diese dann für den Tagespreis ins AH zu stellen.
Der Tagespreis richtet sich nach den bereits vorhandenen Angeboten im AH.
Der Angehörige der Gruppe kauft nix billig auf im AH sondern stellt nur Selbsterbeutetes rein.
Er sieht sich allerdings auch nicht aus WoW Außenstelle des Sozialamtes und weigert sich daher, seine Mats so billig einzustellen, dass emotional leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringende Personen, wie z.B. du, der in deinem Post geschilderte Weltschmerz erspart bleibt.

Debil grinsen tu ich übrigens nur, wenn ich Planwirtschaftspost wie den deinen lese.
Und wenn du so unglaublich hilfsbereit bis, kann ich dir ja mal ne Mat-Liste von Sachen schicken, die ich grad brauch. Und trödel nicht beim besorgen!


----------



## Spleez (4. September 2008)

Es ist zum teil einfach nur wucher was im ah passiert und wenn dann mal jemand was billiger rein stellt wird gleich im handelschannel von den anderen gemotzt wieso der jenige den preis so nach unten zieht , meiner meinung nach gibt es einfach viel zu viele gold geile spieler und für sowas hab ich kein verständnis da man ja auch genug gold für dailys bekommt da muss man im ah nich auch noch zusätzlich so wuchern , rein aus protest gegen die hohen preise bin ich zum selbstversorgen geworden was , wenn man viel raidet und somit viel bufffood usw. braucht viel gold spart ^^


----------



## vandrator (4. September 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Hallo WoW'ler
> 
> Vorweg, wenn ihr Komentare/Meinungen hinterlassen wollt so tut das bitte mit dem nötigen Respekt den man euch selbst auch entgegen bringen soll. Auf Flames & sinnlose Stänkerposts können wir gern verzichten.
> 
> ...



Der Markt bestimmt den Preis...und der Markt sind alle WoW-Spieler...so ist es auch im RL


----------



## Audara (4. September 2008)

Das Gold verliert hat immer mehr an Wert da es, wie schon von einigen erwähnt, aus dem nichts entsteht.
Die Preise werden weiter steigen und die ganzen daily quests sind da auch nicht unbedingt förderlich.
Das nachsehen haben leute die nicht gern im AH handeln und absolute newcomer, hinnehmen mit leben, oder hoffen das Blizzard nen paar 20k mounts oder so einführt bei dem die leute übermassen an Kohle rauskloppen können


----------



## cesy32 (4. September 2008)

hm bei uns auf zulu... ist das so z.b. wen du im ah bist kann der netherstoff 4-6g kosten 20 stück !! ok ist viel aber wen man zeit hat dan braust du nur paar tage später gehen dan kosten die 2-3 g !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist immer eine frage der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

Audara schrieb:


> Das Gold verliert hat immer mehr an Wert da es, wie schon von einigen erwähnt, aus dem nichts entsteht.
> Die Preise werden weiter steigen und die ganzen daily quests sind da auch nicht unbedingt förderlich.
> Das nachsehen haben leute die nicht gern im AH handeln und absolute newcomer, hinnehmen mit leben, oder hoffen das Blizzard nen paar 20k mounts oder so einführt bei dem die leute übermassen an Kohle rauskloppen können



hmm 2 Denkfehler:

1) Gold entsteht derzeit in WOW nicht aus dem Nichts sondern aus Zeit.

2) Wenn es 20k Mounts gäbe wäre das Interesse an Gold noch höher und vermutlich die Preise im AH auch.


----------



## sebiprotago (4. September 2008)

Warum die Preise im AH gestiegen sind hat zwei einfache Gründe:

1. Durch Dailys lässt sich schnell und einfach Gold verdienen. Damit sich Farmen überhaupt lohnt, muss das Verhältniss zwischen aufgewendeter Zeit und verdientem Gold gleich oder besser sein. Denn es macht ja keinen Sinn Sachen fürs AH zu farmen, wenn man in der gleichen Zeit durch Dailys deutlich mehr verdienen kann.
Alle die sich über die hohen Preise beschweren können die Sachen ja alternativ einfach selber farmen. Und wer jetzt denkt: "Ich bin doch nicht bescheuert, dass dauert doch ewig.", sollte sich überlegen, warum er von anderen erwartet sich die aufgewendete Zeit nicht ordentlich bezahlen zu lassen.

2. Durch Twinks. Der Großteil der U70er sind Twinks. Und das Ziel der meisten beim Twinken ist eben, diese schnell auf Lvl 70 und gut ausgerüstet zu bekommen. Der Fokus liegt hierbei auf schnell, daher kaufen diese Leute lieber überteuertes Equip im AH, für das sie das Gold mit ihrem Main in 20 min. erfarmt haben, als zwei Stunden irgendwo aufs Dropglück zu hoffen. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für die Berufe. Es gibt genügend die erst nach dem Leveln die Berufe skillen und dann eben lieber die Mats ausm AH beziehen als Stunden in LowLvl-Gebieten mit farmen zu verbringen.

In beiden Fällen entspricht der hohe AH-Preis der Zeitersparniss, bzw. der aufgewendeten Zeit (je nachdem ob man es als Käufer oder Verkäfer betrachtet) und wird daher gerne gezahlt.

Was bedeutet das also für Neueinsteiger die nicht die Möglichkeit haben sich schnell und einfach mit ausreichend Gold durch Dailys zu versorgen? Antwort: schneller Reichtum. Ja ganz richtig, schnell viel Gold. Zum einen schrecken die hohen AH Preise ab. Das bewahrt diese Spieler davor Gold für Items auszugeben, die nach ein, zwei Stufen schon wieder gegen die nächste Questbelohnung getauscht wird. Zum anderen werden auch (für den eigenen Char) nutzlose grüne Items und auch die LowLvl-Mats wertvoll und bieten eine prima Möglichkeit schon früh ordentlich Gold zu scheffeln. Ich behaupte: Für Neueinsteiger war es noch nie so einfach das Gold fürs erste Mount zusammen zu bekommen und das obwohl jetzt 10 Stufen weniger Zeit zum Sparen da ist.


----------



## Trullinchen (4. September 2008)

Vorab meine Meinung zum Thema:
_*"Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Wucherpreise!"*_

Was Marktwirtschaft bedeutet wurde ja umfangreich beschrieben.
Ein Punkt wurde aber übersehen.
Da gab es noch etwas wie hieß das doch gleich?  "Bundeskartellamt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Thema "Wucher" gab es doch auch noch etwas in den Gesetzen oder irre ich mich da?

Was will ich damit ausdrücken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bezogen auf WoW haben alle die selbe Meinung,
der Handel basiert auf dem Prinzip der Marktwirtschaft.
Einige haben hier auch schon richtig erkannt, es fehlen oben beschriebene
marktregulierende und kontrollierende Einheitem im Spiel.
_*
Das hat zur Folge, Wucher ist schön und Geiz ist nicht mehr geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_

Blizzard sollte hier überlegen eine Regelung zu finden.

Eine Grundidee (wie gesagt Idee, verbessert mich wenn Ihr bessere Vorschläge habt) wäre,
den Handel im AH als Nebenberuf zu führen,
mit einzelnen Stufen die es erlauben, ... % auf ein ITM zu verlangen. 
Prozentual sollte eine Grenze vorliegen mit 400% auf den Grundwert des ITM`s.
(gemessen am Verkaufspreis beim normalen Händler)
Weiterhin ein Punktewertungssystem aller Arena,
wo Plus- und Minuspunkte je nach Verlauf der Auktion / Preis / Menge / Zeit bis Verkauf verteilt werden.
Als 3. Option noch ein Zeitfaktor, welcher regelmäßig bei keinen oder mangelnden AH Aktivitäten 
Punkte abzieht was zur Folge haben sollte, dass auch ein Stufenabstieg möglich ist.

Was verspreche ich mir davon?

Moderate Preise im AH.
Wucher sollte so nicht mehr möglich sein.
Mehr Individualität für den Spieler ( Händler / Tagesquestgänger).


_Kommentar in eigener Sache:

Leute die hier Worte wie Planwirtschaft und Kommunismus eingeworfen haben,
unterstelle ich ganz frech, dass diese weder Ahnung von Planwirtschaft, 
Kommunismus noch Marktwirtschaft haben.
(Anmerkung: bin gelernter und bekennender DDR - Bürger 
und habe somit nun gewollt oder ungewollt beide seiten kennen gelernt)_

Ups, dass war jetzt ein coming out!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (4. September 2008)

Es geht doch nicht mehr darum, dass ein Gegenstand selten ist. Ich denke AH-Preise werden oft durch Aufwand aufgestellt. 
Ein persönliches Beispiel: Ich habe es bislang vermieden, Bufffood/ Kochen zu skillen, bin schon lange 70 und hab mich dann entschlossen, es doch fix zu leveln. Spätestens als ich bei den Fischen ankam, wurde ich stutzig. Ein Stack Lachse kostet 30Gold und regeneriert auf lvl 55 nur rund 2000 Gesundheit, während ein Stack Fleischfood 7400 reggt, dazu einen Sättigungsboni bringt und siehe da - es kostet nur rund die Hälfte. (Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Preise bestimmen in letzter Zeit der Aufwand, den man betreiben muss. Ein 70er fliegt (meist) ungern in die Alte Welt ins Startgebiet, um dort für seinen Twink Eberfleisch zu farmen - durch die Dailyquests rentiert sich ein Blick ins AH. Soviel zu meiner Theorie.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2008)

Trullinchen schrieb:


> [...]
> Prozentual sollte eine Grenze vorliegen mit 400% auf den Grundwert des ITM`s.
> (gemessen am Verkaufspreis beim normalen Händler)



Der oder ähnliche Vorschläge kamen schonmal.
Dazu müsste Blizz aber das komplette Preissystem umändern.

Nimm als Beispiel den begehrten und nur zeitaufwendig zu farmenden Teufelslotus.
Im Ah kostet der zur Zeit um die 30 bis 40g pro Stück.
Meiner Ansicht nach der niedrigen Droprate angemessen.
Nu nimm mal den Händlerpreis von dem Ding (1g) x 4 = 4g. 
Genauso 20 Terozapfen. Händlerpreis wäre ebenfalls 1g 

kein Mensch würde das Zeug farmen um es dann für den Preis zu verkaufen.
Ergebnis. Kräuterer farmen für sich und die Gilde. Nichts von dem Zeug würde im AH landen.
Das fehlende Gold würde über Daily gemacht
Wäre dir das wirklich ein Fortschritt ?

Ach ja und btw  Verzauberungsartikel haben gar keine Händlerpreis


----------



## bartman223 (4. September 2008)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> 3. man kann auch grau bis 58 leveln


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oO vllt ein hunter aber priest ganz bestimmt nich oder krieger wüsste auch nich wie ein mage das schaffen soll


----------



## Quax (4. September 2008)

Ich verstehe die Preistreiberei auch nicht mehr.
Die wahren Verbrecher sind aber nicht die Wucherer,
sondern die dummen (mit beschränkter Handelsethik ausgestatteten) Spieler, die solche Wucherpreise auch bezahlen.

Bei der Unreife der meisten Händler  ("......dann kauf es halt nicht, du noob!") wünsche ich mir mittlerweile auch, das Blizzard die freie Marktwirtschaft stark einschränkt. 
"Der Markt bestimmt den Preis" nur in einer kurzsichtigen und egozentrischen Gesellschaft - das ist in WoW auch so.

Ich handel immer nach dem Motto, jeder Verkäufer hat eine ethische und moralische Verpflichtung zur angemessenen
Preispolitik seiner Waren. Schließlich gibt es auch in unserer Wirtschaft den Straftatbestand der Wucherrei, ebenso das Kartellamt als Kontrollfunktion.

Wer grüne low-items für 20g oder mehr reinsetzt gehört ganz klar auf die Ignoreliste bei allen ehrbaren Spielern. Und das solange, bis alle seine Chars bekannt sind und keiner mehr mit diesen goldgeilen Säcken spielt.
Da Blizzard sich mal wieder raushält, müssen wir leider wieder zu Lynchjustiz greifen und uns selber wehren.

"Nur weil wir etwas tun können, heißt das noch lange nicht, das wir es tun dürfen oder sollten"

Ein Humanist aus Überzeugung, Quax


----------



## White Jen (4. September 2008)

Ich denke, was auch ein Grund für diese überteuerten Preise ist, ist der, das viele Spieler schon einen 70ger Charakter haben und der Verkäufer sich dann denkt:
Die kaufen ihre Twinks eh das ganze equip zusammen, die können sich die Preise leisten.

Das habe ich letztens nähmlich auch gesehen. Seit ich meine 30ger Jägerin wieder spiele und nach einem Helm im Ah geschaut habe. 40g für einen 30ger grünen Helm.

Klar, ich hab einen 70ger Schamanen, mit dem ich meiner Jägerin das Mount finanziert habe und eine neue Waffe. Aber da gibt es einen gehörigen Unterschied. Der Reitskill und das Mount sind so teuer und für die Waffe habe ich 4 Gold bezahlt, da gehts ja noch,aber ich würde nie, für ein 30ger item 40g blechen. Da level ich lieber so und warte bis ich mir ein Mop was passendes droppt oder durch Q- Belohnungen was bekomme.Das ist bei weitem billiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit von mir.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (4. September 2008)

ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt.....

jeder hat immer welche kosten und wenn einer nen item für 60g reinstellt is das die eine sache. die andere der es kauft is selber schuld.

man muss ja sehen wo man bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im AH stehen talasite meist für ~30g aber ich frag lieber im handelschannel wer einen oder zwei hat und kauf sie dann für ca 15g....

wer zuviel ausgibt is selber schuld....

gedult ist  eine tugend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wie war das xD


----------



## Toamar (4. September 2008)

Aus Angebot und Nachfrage wird der Preis ermittelt. Marktwirtschaft gibt es auch in WoW.


----------



## ReWahn (4. September 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Für Neulinge sind die Preise unbezahlbar. Kein 30er kann 60g für ein levelgerechtes Schwert ausgeben, auf meinem Server ist das echt wahnsinn, da wird sogar ein Schraubenschlüssel  für mehr als 1g reingesetzt, und scheinbar kaufs jemand, weil sonst würden die das nicht immer immer wieder reinsetzen.



KEINER er Leute die ich kenne musste vor lvl 70 jemals etwas im ah kaufen, NIE!
Equip aus dem ah bringt ir unterm strich weniger als 1% zeitersparnis beim leveln. wer gold hat kauft sich diesen zeitboost in form von equip, wer nicht lässt es eben.



Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man für einen grünen gegenstand 150g verlangen kann, der als grüner gegenstand mit lvl 15 recht gut ist... unverständliche solche Preistreiberei



Wenn du 150g dafür bekommen kannst, warum für 15g rein stellen? ah items sind eh nie spielentscheident oder wichtig.



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> so richtig übertreiben die preise
> zum beispiel nen guten epic umhang für meeles für 1600 GEBOT im ah 1900 sofortkauf
> naja aber fidne es gut 30 gold pro urfeuer zu bekommen
> 
> ...



angebot + nachfrage --> preis.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich Leute. Einige von Euch sollten sich echt mal selber Fragen wie "sozial" sie eigendlich noch sind. Warscheinlich würde die Antwort "asozial" lauten.
> Wenn ich hier so Aussagen wie "_...wer im AH kauft ist selber Schuld.._" oder "_..dann haben die Neulinge halt Pech gehabt.._" oder "_..man kann auch bis 70 ohne AH auskommen..._". Da muss ich mich echt fragen ob der eine oder andere hier noch über seinen Tellerrand hinaus denkt.
> Es geht hier nicht darum ob man von lvl 1-70 ohne Items aus dem AH leveln kann. Sicher kann man das, aber es gibt genug Situationen in denen man Sachen aus dem AH braucht. Sei es für manche Quests oder (und hier ist der Bedarf am grössten) sei es um bestimmte Zutaten für die eigenen Berufe. Genau so wenig treffen Aussagen zu, in denen man meint die Preise seien auf Angebot und Nachfrage zurück zu führen. Das stimmt leider nur in den wenigsten Fällen. In den meisten Fällen gibt es dutzende Gegenstände der selben Art und alle sind zu utopischen Preisen im Ah, so das es klar auf der Hand liegt das es einzig und allein um GIER geht. Wer Geld/Gold hat will noch mehr und mehr und mehr und mehr. Das ist nicht nur im wahren Leben so, nein auch in virtuellen Welten. Denn viele Menschen definieren ihren "Erfolg" immer noch über ihr Bankkonto.
> Das viele von euch neuen Spielern quasi ins Gesicht schlagen unter dem Motto "sieh halt zu wie du zurecht kommst...warum spielst du auch WoW" ist in meinen Augen ein Armutszeugnis. Es gab Tage/Zeiten da war solch ein Verhalten total verpöhnt. Heute darf man sich den Tag im Kalender rot ankreuzen an dem einem mal einer ein wichtiges Item für nen Beruf gratis gibt. Meist aber noch mit dem Vermerk "schau mal im AH..da kost das derzeit 300g". Auf Deutsch "schau mal wie gut ich zu dir bin!".
> ...



Bin ich die Wohlfahrt? Sind die Leute ie viel Gold haben die Wohlfahrt? Müssen alle die nen 70er und gold haben (das sie btw auch durch daylies erfarmen mussten) die neulinge pushen?

NEIN!

AH Items sind absolut unnötig, ich habe sie nie gekauft und werde sie auch nie kaufen, weil sie einfach zu wenig bringen, um den hohen preis zu rechtfertigen.

Sie bringen auch zu wenig um preise von 5g oder so zu rechtfertigen.

Wenn du neulinge sponsorst, prima, aber dass du alle, die profit machen wollen als asozial bezeichnest ist lächerlich.

thats capitalism!

freie marktwirtschaft > alles.



SirCire schrieb:


> Uktawa, ich war auch jemand der Punkt 1 angeklickt hat, aber so sehr ich deine Bemühungen schätze. Sie ist bei der Form der Community völlig sinnlos.
> Es gibt genau 3 Gruppen die in diesem Fall exisiterien:
> Gruppe 1: Hat mehrere 70iger Charaktere und Geld wie Heu. Diese Leute erstellen sich Chars wo irgendwo das wort "Bank" im Name vorkommt und schieben diesen massenhaft Kohle zu. Mit diesen durchforsten sie dann das AH und kaufen sofort, Stoffrüstung "der Eule", Lederrüstung "des Affen", Schwere Rüstung und Platte "des Bären", die von netten Spielern zu moderaten Preisen ins AH gestellt werden auf. Sie sammeln das Zeug und stellen es für wahnwitzige Preise rein, meist nicht unter 60g das grüne Teil und verdienen sich daran dumm und dusselig.
> 
> ...



Rationale Argumente? Bitte sehr:

Ich habe ein Item.
Ich kann dafür 150g verlangen.
Oer ich kann dafür 3g verlanegn damit die neulinge es eichter haben.
Braucht ein neuling das item um weiterzukommen? Nein.
Hat der Neuling irgendetwas getan, was mich dazu bewegt, seinetwegen auf 147g zu verzichten? Nein.
Habe ich als Neuling es jemals nötig gehabt, im AH Items zu kaufen? Nein.
Hätte ich jemals geheult, dass ich mir etwas nicht eisten kann? Nein.
--> Item wird für 150g ins AH gestellt.

Nenn mir einen vernünftigen Grund, es anders zu machen. 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zum einen finde ich deinen Beitrag doch realativ melodramatisch, insbesondere den Punkt mit dem armen ausgeraubten Kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Trifft ziemlich genau den Kern dieses Threads...
/sign


----------



## ReWahn (4. September 2008)

Quax schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Preistreiberei auch nicht mehr.
> Die wahren Verbrecher sind aber nicht die Wucherer,
> sondern die dummen (mit beschränkter Handelsethik ausgestatteten) Spieler, die solche Wucherpreise auch bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Klasse, am besten führen wir im osten wieder die tolle planwirtschaft mitsamt der sowieso schönen sozialistischen sed-regierung ein! denn die bösen kapitalisten sind an allem schuld!

[/ironie]

macht der supermarkt den 30-zoll-flachbildfernseher biliger, weil der hartz-4 empfänger auch einen haben will? nein.

macht der ah-verkäufer die items billiger, damit arme neulinge es noch leichter haben? nein.

Punkt.


----------



## Trullinchen (5. September 2008)

@ ReWahn
Dafür bin. Sind wenigstens die Preise wieder normal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SED - Regierung nicht sed-regierung (mußte 2 mal lese ehe ich drauf kam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@ Ohrensammler

Hast das Berufssystem mit den Prozenten übersehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Somit kommst  du auch auf Aufschlagsprozente.

Macht dann als Beispiel:

Händlerpreis 10 Gold
Dein Berufsbonus: 300 % (angenommener Wert)

Summe: 40 Gold

Folge: Was ich aufwendig farme, kann ich auch mit einer guten
Gewinnspanne zum Verkauf anbieten.

Das natürlich an den Preisen etwas getan werden muß ist schon klar,
zumal ja wie du richtig aufgegührt hast, Verzauberer - Sachen keinen Preis haben
und einige Händlerpreise unverständlich niedrig sind.

Das ganze ist ja nur eine Idee, marktregulierende Mittel in das Spiel einzubringen,
um Wucher und Preistreiberei zu unterbinden.

Nicht das Blizzard später die Bankfächer erweitern muß das dein Geld noch rein passt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:



ReWahn schrieb:


> macht der supermarkt den 30-zoll-flachbildfernseher biliger, weil der hartz-4 empfänger auch einen haben will? nein.



Brauchen die nicht die gehen zum Amt stellen Antrag und fertig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ einige Post`s hier

"Angebot und Nachfrage = Preis ergibt = Marktwirtschaft"

Solche oder ähnlich formulierte Aussagen find ich lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lehrt das Bildungssytem nur noch die Hälfte oder 
war der jenige im 2. Teil des Unterrichts Kreide holen? 
Wenn diese Aussage dem alleinigem Prinzip der Martwirtschaft entsprechen würde,
warum hat dann noch kein findiger Kerl alle Bäckereien aufgekauft um Brot für 1000 € zu verkaufen?
Richtig, weil es da noch was gab siehe Post oben (Beitrag 150).


----------



## Halandor (5. September 2008)

also wenn man meint sich alles im ah zusammkaufen zu müssen hat man ja auch keinen plan
die meisten items aus inis sind sowieso geiler und im low level bereich KANN man auch noch mit einem grauen gegenstand leben


----------



## Komakomi (5. September 2008)

Bei uns kostet auch das lvl 70 zeug mehr ich habe gestern ein paar elexiere des adepten ins AH stellen wollen (5 stack) naja... der stack is bei uns set ??? tagen bei 260g der stack! hammer....


----------



## Abraxox (5. September 2008)

tjo ich sag dazu immer wem es zu teuer ist lässt es bleiben und farmt es selber anstatt gross rumzuflamen ... blabla AH zu teuer 

was zu teuer ist sind die AH gebühren alles andere ist nicht von belangen entweder man hat es oder man hat es nicht 
wenn man es braucht kaufen oder selber farmen .. punkt


----------



## ReWahn (5. September 2008)

ca 60% der Spieler farmen sich heute ihre mats nicht sebst sondern kaufen sie im ah.

Ich auch.

denn urch daylies gibt es so schnell so viel gold dass man die hohen preise bezahlen kann.

Würde man eine preisbegrenzung einbauen würden die eute keine mats mehr farmen und ins ah steen weil sie das gold durch daylies schneller kriegen

--> so gut wie keiner stellt noch mats ins ah.

--> ah tot.



--> die leute die sich jetzt über hohe ah-preise besxchweren fangen an, sich über zu lange farmzeiten für mats zu beschweren.

-->> keinem ist geholfen, nur die, die früher im ah gold verdient haben verdienen es jetzt anders.


----------



## Komakomi (5. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Er sieht sich allerdings auch nicht aus WoW Außenstelle des Sozialamtes und weigert sich daher, seine Mats so billig einzustellen, dass emotional leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringende Personen, wie z.B. du, der in deinem Post geschilderte Weltschmerz erspart bleibt.
> 
> Debil grinsen tu ich übrigens nur, wenn ich Planwirtschaftspost wie den deinen lese.
> Und wenn du so unglaublich hilfsbereit bis, kann ich dir ja mal ne Mat-Liste von Sachen schicken, die ich grad brauch. Und trödel nicht beim besorgen!



Made my day!



naja und bei uns aufm server gibts oft auch ne gute geldquelle... netherstoff is so dermaßen günstig (der stack 90s) das ich doch den stoff kauf und beim händler vür 1g und 50s loswerde...


----------



## ysindor (5. September 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> naja und bei uns aufm server gibts oft auch ne gute geldquelle... netherstoff is so dermaßen günstig (der stack 90s) das ich doch den stoff kauf und beim händler vür 1g und 50s loswerde...



Die Preise hätt ich auch gern... Tip: schweren Verband draus machen, beim für Händler 3G verkaufen ^^.


----------



## Trullinchen (5. September 2008)

@ Halandor

Alles? AH Kaufen? Keinen Plan haben?

Ich glaube schon das die meisten hier vom Spiel Ahnung haben.
Im AH etwas kaufen lohnt sich alle mal, da "Blaue" bzw. "Grüne"  ITM`s das Level`n sehr stark vereinfacht.
Im Regelsatz reicht ein grünes ITM Minimum ca. 5 Level - Stufen,
ein blaues sogar 10 - 15 Stufen.
Leute welche hier schreiben, och bis Level ... gehen auch graue ITM`s, 
ja klar ich kann auch ohne Waffen ein NPC verhauen, dauert nur halt etwas viel viel länger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok, da kann mann auch stundenlang durch INI`s renn könnte ja was dropen,
aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, meist dropt eh das falsche ITM 
(meine Erfahrung Gnome das doofe Gewehr vom Botschafter der nicht mal immer in der INI ist,
15 mal gerannt ehe das mal gedropt ist).
Pläne haben hier glaube ich alle, mehr oder weniger zügig einen gewissen Level - Punkt erreichen.
Sei es den Beruf voran treiben oder einfach nur mal ein Level höher zu rutschen.
Um diese zu erreichen nutzen einige das sogenannte AH im zügiger voran zu kommen.

@ Abraxox

Schon mal bedacht, das manche Berufe so ausgelegt sind,
dass man von anderen etwas kaufen muß um etwas zu produzieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ ReWahn

Du liest aber schon mal so ein paar Post`s vor dir durch?

Beitrag 150 (von mir Schleichwerbung)



> Mehr Individualität für den Spieler ( Händler / Tagesquestgänger).


----------



## Komakomi (5. September 2008)

ysindor schrieb:


> Die Preise hätt ich auch gern... Tip: schweren Verband draus machen, beim für Händler 3G verkaufen ^^.


ööööh gleich mal testen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (5. September 2008)

Wenn man nicht 5 stunden am tag spielt, dauern die leveln von 60 auf 70 verdammt lange, da kann man fast für jede level mal hinwackeln. Da hat man auch ein wenig geld zusammen, aber die anderen levelbereiche unter 60, da kann man nicht für eine blaue hose 70g bezahlen, da kann sie noch so gut sein.


----------



## Firemagican (5. September 2008)

Ich finde es eigentlich ok... zumindest bin ich gegen einer Preisobergrenze, da das AH daudrch "sterben" wird, was hier bereits angesprochen wurde. Es gibt nunmal zu viel Gold in WoW, die Inflation, die durch die Dailys verursacht werden, ist ziemlich extrem gewesen. Mit WotLK wird sich das jedoch zumindest am Anfang, denke ich, wieder stabilisieren.


----------



## vathrass (5. September 2008)

jedes mal wenn ich mir etwas aus dem ah holen will wie rezepte und tränke muss ich lange gold farmen bis ich mir 5 heiltränke leisten kann


----------



## Feremus (5. September 2008)

hmm . also auf meinem server sind die preise für grünes zeug von lvl 1 bis ca. 50 ( 5 lvl + oder - je nach anfrage ) zwischen 2 g und 12 g . unterschiede gibt es bei den int , stärke usw. sachen die sind immer teurer weil sie auch am meisten gesucht werden .
und wenn jemand nicht weis wieso die preise so extrem sind für grünes EQ. kann ich gerne verraten . die meisten wowler twinken . ihre mains haben gold und da die leute faul sind ( nicht alle ) sich zeug zu erquesten oder zu farmen kaufen sie halt die sachen für die hohen preise . so ist das auch mit dem anderem blauem , lila usw zeug . ( kräuter und co eigeslossen ) . neu anfäger weren natürlich bei dieser preispolitik nicht einbezogen weil es wird halt von dennen leuten ausgegangen die halt twinken .


----------



## PimpGun (5. September 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Sicher kann man das. Zwar teilweise nur eingeschrenkt, aber es geht. Aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung des Problems sein.



Warum denn bitte eingeschränkt O_o


----------



## ReWahn (5. September 2008)

Trullinchen schrieb:


> @ Halandor
> 
> Alles? AH Kaufen? Keinen Plan haben?
> 
> ...




Ich habe deinen Beitrag durchaus geesen... Aber es ist doch nun einmal Fakt, dass 90% der Mats die im AH stehen gezielt zu diesem Zweck gefarmt wurden. Beispiel: Urluft. Bei uns zwischen 40 und 50g im AH. Händlerpreis 1g60s. --> Maximalpreis nach deinem Vorschlag = 6g40s. Wer farmt dann bitte noch Urluft um sie für so lächerlich geringe Preise ins AH zu stellen? 

Denn sobad der Punkt erreicht ist, an dem man durch Farmen und AH-Verkäufe aufgrund einer Preisgrenze weniger Gold verdient als durch daylies wird das AH praktisch schlagartig aussterben.

Und der in deinem Beitrag angesprochene Monopolismus würde in WoW in der form nicht funktionieren, da es IMMER eine alternative gibt: selber farmen. (Habe schon darüber nachgedacht, ein Monopol auf einenstoff aufzubauen, aber die Idee wieder verworfen, weil 70er den im rfa so derbe schnell farmen können... auf highlvl mats ein monopol zu haben wäre zu teuer dda viel zu viele eute davon stündlich sachen zum aktuellen preis (-1 kupfer) reinstellen... ausserdem aufgrund nicht möglicher 24/7 ah-kontrolle nicht realisierbar...

btw wäre es mmn gar nicht so schlimm wenn es im ah einen oberhändler gäbe der alles kauft und die preise diktiert.... dann wären die spieer mal gezwungen, selbst farmen zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadwo (5. September 2008)

Also auf meinem Server (Thrall Horde) ist eigentlich auch fast alles wie früher. Die AH Preise sind im Bereich 10-19 zwar auch relativ unverschämt, allerdings hält sich der Rest durchaus in Grenzen und es gibt nur einen minimalen Preisanstieg.


----------



## Gerasch (5. September 2008)

Die Frage muss nicht lauten, „Ist das AH noch zu retten?“, sondern „Ist das Wirtschaftssystem des Spiels noch zu retten?“

Das Hauptproblem ist die doch recht große Goldmenge die jeden Tag zusätzlich ins Siel kommt. Sozusagen Geld das neu gedruckt wird kommt in Umlauf. Jeder Spieler wird ständig reicher. Neuen Spielern muss man nicht Geld schenken, oder ihnen durch billige Angebote entgegen kommen, sonder ihnen sagen wie sie an der Inflation im Spiel selbst sehr gut verdienen können. Möglichkeiten hierzu wurden bereits mehrere angesprochen. 

Freilich gebe ich meinen Gilden Kollegen benötigte Materialien zum Spottpreis oder gleich geschenkt, wenn ein Bedarf existiert, den er selbst auf die schnelle nicht besorgen kann. Aber im AH werde ich mich immer an den Aktuellen Verkaufsangeboten orientieren. Es macht keinen Sinn etwas für 20% oder billiger anzubieten. Bevor der Spieler der das brauchen könnte ins AH schaut, hat mit Sicherheit ein „Zwischenhändler“ die Wahre aufgekauft, und nach seinen Preisvorstellungen wieder ins AH gesetzt.

Bedenklich ist allerdings, dass hier eine immense Inflation herrscht. 
Einige schreiben, dass die Inflation zu jedem bestehenden Marktsystem zwangsläufig dazu gehört. Allerdings wird es im realen Leben bereits als bedenklich angesehen, wenn die Inflation pro Jahr die 5%-Grenze erreicht. Hier im Spiel haben wir seit der BC-Erweiterung eine Verzehnfachung der Preise in nur 2 Jahren was einer Inflation von 900% entspricht (ca. 450% pro Jahr). Geht das Tempo so weiter. Haben wir bald Preise von einigen Hundert bzw. Tausend Gold für den Stapel an Handwerkswaren oder Rüstung bzw. Waffen zu bezahlen. Und da stellt sich dann irgend wann die Frage: „Wieviel Gold kann ich eigentlich pro Charakter mein eigen nennen.“ 

Ein Zweiter Einwand hier ist, dass man in das Wirtschaftssystem nicht eingreifen darf. Dazu ist zu sagen es sind bereits einige Eingriffe ins Wirtschaftssystem erfolgt. Eine Geldmengenerhöhung, wie sie hier im Spiel täglich vorkommt, ist ein Eingriff ins Wirtschaftsgefüge. Der erste Eingriff von Blizzard war, für Quests die man nach erreichen der Höchststufe absolvierte, Gold zu bekommen. Als Steigerung hierzu wurden von Blizzard die täglich wiederholbaren Quests eingeführt, Was verbunden mit den deutlich höheren Goldmengen für die Quests in der Scherbenwelt zur oben aufgeführten Inflation geführt hat. 

Diese wundersame Vermehrung war von Blizzard gewollt, um gegen die Goldverkäufe der Goldfarmer zu wirken. Die Goldverkäufe sind auch entsprechend der Inflationsrate billiger geworden, aber haben nie wirklich aufgehört. Auch wenn ich niemals die Goldfarmer in Anspruch nehmen würde, um ein Vermögen im Spiel zu steigern, hab ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden, warum Blizzard diese Spieler als Störung des Wirtschaftssystems (bzw. Spielmechanik“) ansieht. Meiner Meinung nach ist ihre „Arbeit“ durchaus mit dem der „Aufkäufer“ im AH zu vergleichen. Ihr Spielverständnis ist durchaus ein anderes als meines, aber sie nehmen andern Spielern die Arbeit des farmens ab und wollen dafür entlohnt werden, allerdings außerhalb des Spieles. Dazu machen sie aber nichts, was ein anderer Spieler auch machen könnte, von selbst farmenden Bots einmal abgesehen. Einzige Auswirkung auf das Spiel ist eine Erhöhung der Goldmengen durch vermehrtes farmen. Die Erhöhung der Goldmengen hat Blizzard durch Änderungen im Marktsystem allerdings in kürzerer Zeit in einem erheblicheren Masse durchgeführt. 

Diese inflationäre Preissteigerung um ca. das Zehnfache wird kaum rückgängig zu machen sein. Aber Blizzard muss sich etwas einfallen lassen, dass die Inflation nicht in diesem Masse voranschreitet. Da die Inflation nur den Handel unter den Spielern betrifft, müssten auch die Preise der NPCs angepasst werden. („Aua“).

Allerdings wäre eine Einstellgebühr berechnet nach dem Einstellungsgebot und nicht nach dem Handelswert eher geeignet, einige Gegenstände mit realistischeren Preisen ins AH zu stellen. Wer seine Wahre im AH heute sehr „teuer“ verkauft, wird in der Endabrechnung entsprechend des Verkaufserlöses „nachversteuert “, wer seine Wahre nicht verkauft, kommt relativ billig weg. Dies führt dazu, zum Teil unrealistische Startpreise zu verlangen. 

Um Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen, könnte man auch die Flugkosten Stufenabhängig verteuern oder Übernachtungskosten in den Städten einführen. Selbst beim Monopoly gibt es „Einkommens und Sozialabgabe“ und andere Geldrückführungen an die Bank.

Also Blizzard muss das Wirtschaftssystem zum Bessern verändern. Einen menschlicheren und sozialeren Umgang im AH kann man nicht von den Spielern erwarten, selbst wenn 99% der Spieler dazu bereit wären.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (5. September 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Hallo WoW'ler
> 
> Vorweg, wenn ihr Komentare/Meinungen hinterlassen wollt so tut das bitte mit dem nötigen Respekt den man euch selbst auch entgegen bringen soll. Auf Flames & sinnlose Stänkerposts können wir gern verzichten.
> 
> ...




also ich denke nicht das jemand durch hohe ah-preise zum goldkauf "gezwungen" wird. denn selbst als gelegenheitsspieler ist es doch nichtschwer an massen von gold zu kommen schon allein durch die tagesquests. klar die preise sind wirklich übertrieben und meiner meinung nach auch schwachsinnig da man das zeug eh nach zwei leveln wieder auszieht. aber stören tuts mich nicht. ich kaufs halt nicht ;-)


----------



## Khorgarjin (5. September 2008)

Ja die Leute mit Mains auf den Server stört es nicht. Wenn man ein 70er hat der Dailys machen kann, sind die Preise np. Wenn man aber irgedwo anfängt ... naja wird es schwer. Das ist halt ein Problem. Aber man kann das auch nutzen. Gerade Niedrige Rohstoffe sind auch gut zu verticken. Kupferbarren/erze kann man locker für 1g-5g verticken und Mithril geht meistens für 20g oder so über den Tisch. Das muss man einfach nutzen und damit bekommt man auch anständig Geld herein.


----------



## Hânspeter (5. September 2008)

bei den verzauberer mats lustigerweise sind alle preise gesunken, nur die großen planeressenzen sind schweine teuer und gehen weg, wie warme semmeln^^


----------



## Delorion (5. September 2008)

ysindor schrieb:


> Die Preise hätt ich auch gern... Tip: schweren Verband draus machen, beim für Händler 3G verkaufen ^^.



Hmm... Ich verkaufe entweder 1 Stoff für 1,50 Gold oder verarbeite zwei und bekomme 3,-Gold. Lass mich überlegen... MÖÖP. Es ist der gleiche Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (5. September 2008)

gilneas = goldneas definitv alles überteuert


----------



## Ronack (5. September 2008)

hallo alle zusamm.

Also ich finde da ist viel dran schuld das die Ah priese so in die höhe gehen,

1. Diese ganzen tages quest pro tag knapp 400g dazu noch farmen also knapp ich also so am tag 700g.
2.Die leute werden habgierig wollen immer mehr haben.

und ich muss sagen bei uns auf den sever sind preise die sind auch nicht mehr normal ehrlich  es gab sogar mal nethervortex für 600g im ah oder die epic steine sind bei uns in der regel mit 400g drin usw ich finde es total überdrieben.
Und die leute die twinks hoch spielen wie ich kaufen gerne sachen im ah dafür aber es hat ganz schön nachgelassen wie meine schultern die ich gefunden hab sind im ah für 80g (Grün),
ich finde die meisten machen damit alles kapput  so preise rein zu stellen ist unormal,
ich würde mich freuen wenn das sich wieder verbessern tut und normale preise zustande kommen.



mfg Ronack


----------



## ReWahn (5. September 2008)

Zum Thema Infllation...
Nach BC verdienten die Spieer plötzich ein viefaches an Gold, aber die Ausgaben stiegen im selben Verhältnis an. Reppkosten wurden im selben masse erhöht, und dass güter die zwischen spielern gehandet werden ebenfalls teurer wurden ist auch normal. nehmen wir an, der beste verfügbare heiltrank wird im moment mit 10g gehandelt. mit wotk wird der neue beste heiltrank für 50g gehandelt. es wird genau das seeb sein da alle quests 5mal mehr gold geben und alle mobs items von 5fachem wert droppen. alles beibt ausgeglichen.

von bc auf patch 2.4 kam wieder eine infation, alles wurde teurer weil alle plötzlich mehr gold verdienten. nichts neues. eine wirkliche preistreiberei fand nie statt. dass lowieitems teurer wurden kam daher, dass a) die twinker mehr gold hatten und so mehr ausgeben konnten un dass b) gold allgemein weniger wert war und die verkäufer trotzdem profit machen wollten. völlig normale entwicklungen.


----------



## ysindor (5. September 2008)

Delorion schrieb:


> Hmm... Ich verkaufe entweder 1 Stoff für 1,50 Gold oder verarbeite zwei und bekomme 3,-Gold. Lass mich überlegen... MÖÖP. Es ist der gleiche Preis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, Kollege. 20 Stoff = 1,5G Erlös. 10 Verbände = 3G Erlös. Der Stack Netherstoff darf eigentlich nicht unter 3G angeboten werden -- warum der auf manchen Servern dauerhaft unter 2,5G erzielt ist mir ein Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Abraxox (5. September 2008)

Trullinchen schrieb:


> @ Abraxox
> 
> Schon mal bedacht, das manche Berufe so ausgelegt sind,
> dass man von anderen etwas kaufen muß um etwas zu produzieren?
> ...



nenne mir einen beruf den du durch selbstfarmen nicht erarbeiten kannst ?


----------



## Asatru81 (5. September 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass einige Spieler ein derart großes Goldvermögen besitzen, dass sie es sich locker leisten können, z.B. alle Ledersachen mit Beweglichkeit im Levelbereich 40-49 aufzukaufen und diese für horrende Preise wieder einzustellen. Ich selbst habe das auf meinem Realm beobachtet, bei Schwerer Rüstung ist es das gleiche. Bei Schwerer Rüstung jedoch kommt hinzu, dass zwei Klassen (Jäger und Schamane) ab Level 40 quasi auf das AH angewiesen sind, da sie ab dann Schwere Rüstung tragen können und man durch Quests eben nicht so schnell alle Teile ersetzen kann. Und es sind immer die selben 2 - 3 Spieler, die diese Preistreiberei praktizieren.

Ich habe mir einen Schamanen hochgezogen und bin bis BRT teilweise mit Sachen für Level 35 rumgelaufen, weil ich es nicht eingesehen habe, die horrenden Preise zu zahlen (auch wenn ich bereits 2  70er und genug Kohle hatte). Das wiederum wirkt sich aber auf die Dauer des Levelns aus, somit wirkt sich diese Preistreiberei meiner Meinung nach sehr auf das Spiel aus, schließlich kann jemand, der den ersten Char auf dem Server erstellt, die Preise nicht zahlen und wird somit beim Leveln gebremst.

Ich habe deshalb schon einmal ein Ticket geschrieben, die Antwort des GMs war sinngemäß, dass es sich um keinen Verstoß handelt, da in WoW eine freie Marktwirtschaft herrscht.

Das war nicht ganz die Antwort, die ich mir erhofft hatte. Gegen die Preistreiberei kann man nämlich nichts machen, denn wenn man etwas günstig ins AH setzt, wird es aufgekauft und zu Wucherpreisen wieder eingestellt. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn die Wucherer scheitern und auf ihrem Mist sitzen bleiben würden, aber es scheint leider zu funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodar (5. September 2008)

echterman schrieb:


> was ich gesehn habe war ein nachtelf schurke lvl19 mit mungo auf beiden waffen. gehts noch...???




rofl mungo kann man erst mit itemlvl 35 und es gibt keine lvl 19er waffe die das hat 


mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (5. September 2008)

also ehrlich wenn noch die preise von vor BC wären dann bringts ja nichts weil das geld dadurch schon entwertet wurde da man mehr bekommt.
außerdem gold muss sich niemand kaufen mann kann auch leveln ohne sich im AH auszurüsten das war früher möglich und ist es noch heute. man muss sich eben entscheiden was man will
ich denke eh das es im moment eher wenige leute gibt die mit wow anfangen ohne jemanden zu kennen oder ohne einen 70er zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (5. September 2008)

Asatru81 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass einige Spieler ein derart großes Goldvermögen besitzen, dass sie es sich locker leisten können, z.B. alle Ledersachen mit Beweglichkeit im Levelbereich 40-49 aufzukaufen und diese für horrende Preise wieder einzustellen. Ich selbst habe das auf meinem Realm beobachtet, bei Schwerer Rüstung ist es das gleiche. Bei Schwerer Rüstung jedoch kommt hinzu, dass zwei Klassen (Jäger und Schamane) ab Level 40 quasi auf das AH angewiesen sind, da sie ab dann Schwere Rüstung tragen können und man durch Quests eben nicht so schnell alle Teile ersetzen kann. Und es sind immer die selben 2 - 3 Spieler, die diese Preistreiberei praktizieren.
> 
> Ich habe mir einen Schamanen hochgezogen und bin bis BRT teilweise mit Sachen für Level 35 rumgelaufen, weil ich es nicht eingesehen habe, die horrenden Preise zu zahlen (auch wenn ich bereits 2  70er und genug Kohle hatte). Das wiederum wirkt sich aber auf die Dauer des Levelns aus, somit wirkt sich diese Preistreiberei meiner Meinung nach sehr auf das Spiel aus, schließlich kann jemand, der den ersten Char auf dem Server erstellt, die Preise nicht zahlen und wird somit beim Leveln gebremst.
> 
> ...



Wie viele Leute haben ihren ersten Char ohne AH-Equip hochgezockt? ca 90%.
Wie viele Leute kommen ohne Heulerei über zu hohe AH-Preise beim eveln klar? ca 90%.
Wen interessierts ob jemand auf lowie-equip ein monopol hat? Kaum jemanden.

Durch Quests kriegt man eigentlich zum leveln locker genug equip. schamis und jäger lassen sich auch prima in leder weiterleveln, man muss nicht ab lvl 40 alles leer weg werfen und schwere rüssi sammeln...


----------



## Ayekat (5. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das zwar ein wenig besorgniserregend (gerade in Anbetracht der Jäger/Schamanen/Paladine, welche ab Stufe 40 ihr Equip "aktualisieren" müssen), aber ich persönlich bin trotzdem froh, da ich zur Verkauferseite gehöre:

*Weshalb in Gottes Namen soll man Equip im AH kaufen?* Es ist das Sinnloseste, wenn man bedenkt, dass das "imba-r0xXxOr-eq" in ein paar Level wieder nix Besonderes ist.
Klar, für PvP-Twinks macht's Sinn, aber die brauchen nicht zu flamen, die stört's ja eh nicht.
Und wer leveln will, macht lieber einen weiten Umweg um das AH (es sei denn, er gehört ebenfalls zur Verkauferseite).
Für gutes Equip schauen muss man eh erst ab Stufe 70. Und da hat man ohnehin andere Quellen - PvP-Belohnungen... oder 70er Instanzen.
Und da in den Outlands sowieso alles Equip ersetzt wird, ist das Farmen (oder hier eben Kaufen) von Equipment noch doppelt unnötig.

Klar bin ich dann auch frustriert, wenn ich hin und wieder mal Mats brauche, aber da ich relativ gesehen immer noch mehr Zeugs ins AH stelle als ich dort kaufe, gehen meine Einnahmen absolut gesehen rauf - und da will ich nicht rumflamen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tjatja Leute, Konjunktur und so - aber das hält auch nicht ewigs an.
Beschäftigt euch mal ein bisschen mit Marktwirtschaftslehre und ihr werdet sehen: Mit ein bisschen Geduld werdet ihr das Zeugs bald wieder billiger kriegen. Aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie gross der Anteil der WoW-Community ist, für welchen "Geduld" und "Wirtschaft" eine Bedeutung haben.

Egal, ich melde mich ab.
Ayekat, der Flamer.


----------



## Deregond (5. September 2008)

Du kannst ja das Zeug selber selber auch teuer reinstellen. Solange man sich nicht sein komplettes Equip ausm AH kauft ist das doch OK..


----------



## STL (5. September 2008)

Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis.. Das (sollte) man sogar in der Baumschule gelernt haben.. 

Wenn die Leute weiterhin meine Items zu meinen Preisen kaufen ist mir das wurscht.. Ist nicht mein Problem. Dank Dailys hat jeder Depp mehr als genug Gold, also kann ich (und alle anderen halbwegs kluge) mehr verlangen.. 

Musst damit leben


----------



## Trullinchen (10. September 2008)

Abraxox schrieb:


> nenne mir einen beruf den du durch selbstfarmen nicht erarbeiten kannst ?



Lol, leichte Übung.
Schmied braucht Leder, Verzauberer braucht Alchitränke .....
ich höre hier mal auf, wäre sonst zu lang.

@ReWahn
Dein Beitrag 174, es ist nur eine Idee, 
in wie weit mann die Prozente dann gestalten muß, muß natürlich geprüft werden.
(war nur ein rechnerisches Beispiel zum Zwecke der Erläuterung)


----------



## Kankru (10. September 2008)

Ääääääähhhh, woooot!!!???


Bei uns ist alles zu billig!

Beispiel:

Großer Prismasplitter: ca 13g

Kristall der Leere: ca 14g (=2 große Prismasplitter!!!)

Große Planaressenz: 18g

Kann die billigern Splitter net raffen, aber das ganze basiert auf Angebot und Nachfrage, also, einmal mehr farmen gehn und Geld sammeln und nicht im AH kaufen, dann sinkt die Nachfrage und der Preis wird angepasster!

MfG


----------



## Animos93 (13. September 2008)

Auf Onyxia sind vor kurzem die Preise stark gefallen. Urnether kostet teilweise nur 15 Gold was davor 45 gekostet hat o.O Urwasser kostete auch 10 Gold weniger usw... Einerseits gut andererseits schlecht da ich meine urfeuer jetzt netmehr so hoch los bekomme und wenn die preise unter 20 Gold fallen lohnt es sich entmehr die zu famren =( da kann ich dann dailys machen


----------



## Frigobert (13. September 2008)

Ich finde es schön, daß im AH Wucherpreise verlangt werden. Ich stelle meinen Krempel meist zu absoluten Dumpingpreisen rein und werde das Zeig dadurch natürlich rasend schnell zu einem für mich doch noch guten und akzeptablen Preis los.


----------

